# NOx Emission Recall Poll and P11DC - Please post only in this thread



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

No issues here. Performed back in Oct. haven't seen any docs about this either.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

I voted no, an car is parked for winter. did get a letter from GM for the DEF heater warranty, 10 year or 193,000 kms. that was good news!!


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Thanks diesel, will be interested to see the results of poll. Hope your issue as well as others gets resolved quickly. Plan to wait for a month or two then get it done, hope they get the program done correctly. Want to address while under full warranty. 20,700 trouble free miles so far, fingers crossed.


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

I got the P11DC code about a month after the recall. I cleared it with my scanner and I'll see if it comes back.


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

Thanks, for posting. I'm not having any issue, will wait before having the recall work done.


----------



## JSWCTD2014 (Nov 28, 2016)

Had the recall done while in for an oil change, P11DC the next day, returned, P11DC the next day, after 6 returns due to this I received it back last night, so far so good, but it all but once did it on the return trip. I will see in a few hours.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

No, I have not had the recall done. I have owned the car for more than 2 years and I am at 43,xxx miles with 0 CEL's to date. I won't be doing the "fix" until I have a problem with the original part.


----------



## 2015 CTD (Feb 7, 2015)

Had the recall done. Was averaging around 100 miles between regens. Blue Driver scanner is saying 595 miles average between regens. Seems to be working god for me so far.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

The P11DC code actually prompted me to get the recall work done; i was going to wait for a bit. I'm at least 1000 miles post work and all seems well (knock on wood).


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

I was a little click happy on the poll. I have had the work done and no problems so far...my bad.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Both of mine have had the recall, no post recall problems yet on either car. Regen is definitely less frequent, by alot, about double the distance it appears. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

JSWCTD2014 said:


> Had the recall done while in for an oil change, P11DC the next day, returned, P11DC the next day, after 6 returns due to this I received it back last night, so far so good, but it all but once did it on the return trip. I will see in a few hours.


Did they finally get your P11DC resolved?



plasticplant said:


> The P11DC code actually prompted me to get the recall work done; i was going to wait for a bit. I'm at least 1000 miles post work and all seems well (knock on wood).


Interesting that you got the P11DC before the recall work.

All in all, I don't really mind being the guinea pig on this. Car is back at dealer and I told them to take their time. Hopefully they are able to get some pooled data with GM TAC and come up with something to get those with problems back on their way. I can't really complain, I haven't really had too many issues with the car and I am pushing 200K miles. Some bumps in the road at this point are to be expected. I'm just concerned in people getting the recall done and then having a CEL shortly after.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

We've only put on about 800 miles since the recall work was done, so I will report back once we're past 1000 miles.


----------



## eaton53 (Nov 25, 2015)

Work done, nothing yet. Haven't gotten to 1K miles.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Recall done, over 1,000 miles on it with no issues


----------



## beaurrr (Aug 27, 2016)

I haven't done it and wasn't in any hurry to have it done. But I'm coming due for one of my freebie oil changes, so I guess they'll be doing it. I'm not worried about it. Eventually they'll get it sorted. 

ps I was quite happy to see the extended warranty for the DEF system. That was looking like a problem for some people.


----------



## magnusson (Jun 15, 2014)

Had the recall work done. P11DC 150 miles after. Now at 5 CEL's in 38000 miles. Probably going full delete so i have a reliable car unfortunately. Wish Chevy gave me a $1500 fleece rebate when i bought it.


----------



## ToRk15 (Oct 1, 2016)

About a 1000 miles now since the warranty work. Made about 880 miles after the dealer initiated regen. Went into regen this morning. No trouble yet.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

So, seems like there are indeed several people who have had the recall and no problems directly related to it. Interesting. 

I will post back next week when my dealer gets mine sorted out.


----------



## smkn600ctd (Dec 16, 2013)

Had the recall done...no issues.


----------



## magnusson (Jun 15, 2014)

2nd P11DC code today after recall work. 6 CEL's in 38000 miles. This cruze is garbage.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Wife's car shows a mere 20 regens for 24k miles?! This must be post new ECM. Anyhow, about 600 miles post recall, no issues 18 PM. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

magnusson said:


> 2nd P11DC code today after recall work. 6 CEL's in 38000 miles. This cruze is garbage.


Or your dealership service department is garbage.



MRO1791 said:


> Wife's car shows a mere 20 regens for 24k miles?! This must be post new ECM. k


Interesting. I've read that the car will regen regardless of soot at 1250 miles. Seems like her car is close to the max interval every time. Very interesting.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

diesel said:


> Or your dealership service department is garbage.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. I've read that the car will regen regardless of soot at 1250 miles. Seems like her car is close to the max interval every time. Very interesting.


Actually, that 20 had to be since new ECU, I'll pull the record and see that mileage and current, off hand it was about 21k..

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

Had mine done last week. I questioned the SM since my scan gauge said 259 miles since last regen. He said they don't do the manual regen anymore because the new flash memorizes the soot settings. It started regenerating on the way home from the dealer even though the soot mass was 19. The next day it completed the regen and immediately a CEL came on. Code 2453 DPF pressure sensor. I took it back and the dealer cleared the code.


----------



## Cursed (Aug 26, 2016)

For some reason I thought I presssd Yes and had CEL since recall but for some reason it went in the No section. Since the recall I had the CEL come on 4 or 5 times now and twice it had cleared itself just to come back a day or 2 later. I can't even keep track anymore. Everytime the CEL was a NOX sensor code. I've had 3 NOX sensors replaced and intake clamps tightened on another occasion.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Cursed said:


> For some reason I thought I presssd Yes and had CEL since recall but for some reason it went in the No section. Since the recall I had the CEL come on 4 or 5 times now and twice it had cleared itself just to come back a day or 2 later. I can't even keep track anymore. Everytime the CEL was a NOX sensor code. I've had 3 NOX sensors replaced and intake clamps tightened on another occasion.


i think one person accidentally clicked No and one Yes, so we are even now. Seems like roughly 1/2 of people who've had the recall done are having problems.


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

My car has been back to the dealer three times since recall. First time they had it for a day. Second time they had it 3 days. I dropped my car off on the 8th, they had it all day Friday, no joy. I don't think anything was done over the weekend. On the good news, dealer gave me a brand new 17 Cruze. Nice car. The 1.4 Turbo seems to be a good engine, much prefer the turbo diesel. The back seat seems to have more leg room than the previous generation. Overall it is a comfortable and very nice car.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Cursed said:


> For some reason I thought I presssd Yes and had CEL since recall but for some reason it went in the No section. Since the recall I had the CEL come on 4 or 5 times now and twice it had cleared itself just to come back a day or 2 later. I can't even keep track anymore. Everytime the CEL was a NOX sensor code. I've had 3 NOX sensors replaced and intake clamps tightened on another occasion.


Meant to reply to barefeet...
Something about the service manager's not doing the manual regeneration seems off. 2 different dealerships for my 2 Diesels and both got the manual Regen. That takes time, and I bet they get peanuts from GM for the effort.. each of my Two CTDs are nearly 1000 miles post recall between them, no issues. The higher mileage car did it's first post recall Regen today, at about 550 miles, Regen looked normal. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Haven't done the recall, haven't had any sensor issues , just bad EGR valve


----------



## Glenn in CO (Dec 12, 2016)

New member here, I have a 2014 Chevy Cruze Diesel with approximately 26,000 miles on the car. Bought the car new in January 2014. Had no issues with the car other than a couple times I had a CEL and the car would clear the code the next time I drove it. Then in October of this year I had a CEL (P2428) while driving and caused the car to shut down when driving 75+ miles per hour on the freeway. I turn the ignition off and started the car again, the car ran fine but still had a CEL. So I pulled into a Chevy dealership a few miles away and they advise me of the code , but there were no parts available in the state and suggested I go to my local dealer when I got home. I took the car to my local dealer when I got home and because the other dealer or the car had cleared the code, the dealer would not fix the car because they could not duplicate the issue, even though I gave them paperwork from the dealer that found the issue. So I went back to the dealer who found the issue (who is eighty miles away-one way) to fix the CEL and to do the recall at the same time. The dealer fix the CEL and the recall , then found a problem with the DEF Reservoir and had to order a new one. So another trip back to the dealer again.
So after three trips to the dealer (eighty miles away-one way) and only 780 miles after all the recall and issues were fixed I received the CEL P11DC code. Went to a new dealer (forty miles-one way) today to fix the P11DC and they fixed it , but found another sensor that had a issue and would have to order the part. I’m schedule to have that part replace this Wed., the service writer couldn’t remember what was and I didn’t want to hang around to find out. I will let you know what they replaced.


Here is my list of codes and fixes:


P2099
P2428
P2598
P11DC
DEF Tank Reservoir
Recall Campaign to replace Nox sensor and reprogram ECM


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Glenn in CO said:


> New member here, I have a 2014 Chevy Cruze Diesel with approximately 26,000 miles on the car. Bought the car new in January 2014. Had no issues with the car other than a couple times I had a CEL and the car would clear the code the next time I drove it. Then in October of this year I had a CEL (P2428) while driving and caused the car to shut down when driving 75+ miles per hour on the freeway. I turn the ignition off and started the car again, the car ran fine but still had a CEL. So I pulled into a Chevy dealership a few miles away and they advise me of the code , but there were no parts available in the state and suggested I go to my local dealer when I got home. I took the car to my local dealer when I got home and because the other dealer or the car had cleared the code, the dealer would not fix the car because they could not duplicate the issue, even though I gave them paperwork from the dealer that found the issue. So I went back to the dealer who found the issue (who is eighty miles away-one way) to fix the CEL and to do the recall at the same time. The dealer fix the CEL and the recall , then found a problem with the DEF Reservoir and had to order a new one. So another trip back to the dealer again.
> So after three trips to the dealer (eighty miles away-one way) and only 780 miles after all the recall and issues were fixed I received the CEL P11DC code. Went to a new dealer (forty miles-one way) today to fix the P11DC and they fixed it , but found another sensor that had a issue and would have to order the part. I’m schedule to have that part replace this Wed., the service writer couldn’t remember what was and I didn’t want to hang around to find out. I will let you know what they replaced.
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum! What did they do to fix the P11DC, are you able to get that info? That's the one that seems directly related to the recall.


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

I'm curious if anyone else was told manual regen not necessary. Is this the correct new procedure?


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

MRO1791 said:


> Meant to reply to barefeet...
> Something about the service manager's not doing the manual regeneration seems off. 2 different dealerships for my 2 Diesels and both got the manual Regen. That takes time, and I bet they get peanuts from GM for the effort.. each of my Two CTDs are nearly 1000 miles post recall between them, no issues. The higher mileage car did it's first post recall Regen today, at about 550 miles, Regen looked normal.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


I second this. During the recall fix, mine did the regen without my asking for it so they had to read it somewhere.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Glenn in CO said:


> New member here, I have a 2014 Chevy Cruze Diesel with approximately 26,000 miles on the car. Bought the car new in January 2014. Had no issues with the car other than a couple times I had a CEL and the car would clear the code the next time I drove it. Then in October of this year I had a CEL (P2428) while driving and caused the car to shut down when driving 75+ miles per hour on the freeway. I turn the ignition off and started the car again, the car ran fine but still had a CEL. So I pulled into a Chevy dealership a few miles away and they advise me of the code , but there were no parts available in the state and  suggested I go to my local dealer when I got home. I took the car to my local dealer when I got home and because the other dealer or the car had cleared the code, the dealer would not fix the car because they could not duplicate the issue, even though I gave them paperwork from the dealer that found the issue. So I went back to the dealer who found the issue (who is eighty miles away-one way) to fix the CEL and to do the recall at the same time. The dealer fix the CEL and the recall , then found a problem with the DEF Reservoir and had to order a new one. So another trip back to the dealer again.
> So after three trips to the dealer (eighty miles away-one way) and only 780 miles after all the recall and issues were fixed I received the CEL P11DC code. Went to a new dealer (forty miles-one way) today to fix the P11DC and they fixed it , but found another sensor that had a issue and would have to order the part. I’m schedule to have that part replace this Wed., the service writer couldn’t remember what was and I didn’t want to hang around to find out. I will let you know what they replaced.
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum. P 2099 and P 2598 are related to improper (low) boost pressure. One of my CTDs had that a couple of times, but I could not find a for sure cause.. I checked for induction leaks and made sure the vacuum actuator for the VGT turbo was free to move, and it has not returned, yet.

P2498 is EGR cooler bypass valve, that can cause the low boost pressure. Likely it's stuck with soot. 

You well describe one salient issue with these cars, poor dealership service experience.. I'd bet that is the root cause for many of the problems people are seeing. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

That EGR could be the root of many issues, including the NOx sensor P11DC code. On my Cummins a stuck EGR let to many turbo failures... Some unplug the EGR on that Cummins and apparently it runs fine, not sure that would be a good option for CTD, likely not. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson (Jun 15, 2014)

diesel said:


> Or your dealership service department is garbage.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. I've read that the car will regen regardless of soot at 1250 miles. Seems like her car is close to the max interval every time. Very interesting.


Ive seen this posted by a few mods and respected members. How do you all recomend finding a dealer who "knows his stuff" so I can own a car that is reliable and not garbage?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

magnusson said:


> Ive seen this posted by a few mods and respected members. How do you all recomend finding a dealer who "knows his stuff" so I can own a car that is reliable and not garbage?


In my case, it was luck of the draw. I'd start with checking out reviews online (but my dealership has about 3 stars out of 5 so that's not necessarily a great indication). Also, call the dealership service department and ask them a few questions, like if they have a diesel tech, how long he's been there, etc, and just get a "gut feel" for the service department. Most likely any given dealership will not have ever seen a diesel Cruze, but you can ask. If you're in or near Ohio, I recommend Staffilino.


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

Barefeet said:


> I'm curious if anyone else was told manual regen not necessary. Is this the correct new procedure?


My letter said do the regen. Currently the GM recall site says the following. As I not having any trouble, I don't plan to have the recall completed.

*GM Recall #:*
1505940


*NHTSA #*




*Date Issued:*
Oct 24, 2016

*Recall Title:*
NOx Position 1 Sensor Replacement
*Recall Description:*
General Motors has decided to conduct a Voluntary Emission Recall involving certain 2014 and 2015 model year Chevrolet Cruze model vehicles equipped with a 2.0L (RPO LUZ) diesel engine. On some vehicles, depending on driving habits, soot may build up on the engine’s NOx position 1 sensor and / or oxygen sensor, causing the vehicle Check Engine Indicator to illuminate.
*Safety Risk Description:*
*Repair Description:*
Dealers are to replace the NOx position 1 sensor and reprogram the engine control module with a modified calibration.


----------



## magnusson (Jun 15, 2014)

Today my dealer called me. They said they were on the phone all morning with GM tech i think he said and heard the cruze is having a lot of "issues" after the warranty work. They replaced the Nox 2 sensor for the second time as well as an O2 sensor and did a manual regen. The service manager was nice and personally drove my car for 60 miles with no issues. I drop off the loaner in the morning and have a 195 mile round trip commute. Hopefully shes fixed.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Update on mine - The dealer wanted to replace NOx2, but I told them that may not be the problem even though there was P11DC. i told them about the reports on this forum. I am guessing they talked to Gm TAC too. They cleared the code and are going to drive it for a while to see if the code returns.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

diesel said:


> Update on mine - The dealer wanted to replace NOx2, but I told them that may not be the problem even though there was P11DC. i told them about the reports on this forum. I am guessing they talked to Gm TAC too. They cleared the code and are going to drive it for a while to see if the code returns.


Is there a way to safely clean these sensors prior to a code? Kinda preventative maintenance?


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

IMHO, I think GM has also changed the ECU programming when they have done the recall work. I'd really like them to take a look at the EGR valve. I'm wondering if it has soot problems and if they've changed the EGR parameters in the ECU causing a change in combustion gasses. If the EGR is sooted up, I suspect the NOX2 sensors are getting weird readings.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

i have the cel related to this recall

have not done the recall, (lack of time)

GLAD I DIDNT YET


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

My observation from a bit higher level is that they changed the ecu programming and then it has other issues with the rest of the system, they probably tested this prior to recall but was a smaller sample and didn't include any folks that were not having an issue, like myself, they make changes to programming and then it is causing issues to folks that were not in their sample before, I would guess with a little time they will re-adjust the programming and figure out a better solution ongoing. For time being I don't see a valid reason to get recall completed just yet. I do plan on getting it done prior to 24k miles though so I am under warranty.

On a separate issue, I have had zero work done on my 15 CTD with 20.9k miles other than dealer oil changes. This summer I was getting very short regens, sometimes around 100 miles, prolly averaged in Summer 200-250 with mixed driving, no recall done, same type of mixed driving and my soot level is 18 and I think I am around 575 miles since last regen. I don't really understand the difference. Summer fuel and warmer weather with current programming has a drastic difference in regen frequency.


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

IndyDiesel said:


> My observation from a bit higher level is that they changed the ecu programming and then it has other issues with the rest of the system, they probably tested this prior to recall but was a smaller sample and didn't include any folks that were not having an issue, like myself, they make changes to programming and then it is causing issues to folks that were not in their sample before, I would guess with a little time they will re-adjust the programming and figure out a better solution ongoing. For time being I don't see a valid reason to get recall completed just yet. I do plan on getting it done prior to 24k miles though so I am under warranty.
> 
> On a separate issue, I have had zero work done on my 15 CTD with 20.9k miles other than dealer oil changes. This summer I was getting very short regens, sometimes around 100 miles, prolly averaged in Summer 200-250 with mixed driving, no recall done, same type of mixed driving and my soot level is 18 and I think I am around 575 miles since last regen. I don't really understand the difference. Summer fuel and warmer weather with current programming has a drastic difference in regen frequency.


I had the recall done at 47,000 miles. So far all the CEL's the recall has thrown has been covered under the emissions warranty. I just spoke with the service advisor and he said my car has been fixed and is being road tested by the shop foreman. I'll pick it up tomorrow morning, curious to see what they did this time.


----------



## 2014Oilburner (Feb 1, 2015)

I'm about 1000 miles or so since the recall was done and no issues


----------



## Glenn in CO (Dec 12, 2016)

diesel said:


> Welcome to the forum! What did they do to fix the P11DC, are you able to get that info? That's the one that seems directly related to the recall.


Got the car back today and they replaced the Nox2 sensor and perform another manual regen. What I find interesting with the two dealerships who have done the warranty work is when I went in on the first visit with a CEL, both found another issue and I had to return when then had the part to fix the issue. Each time the dealerships had cleared the codes and I never had a CEL between the first and return visit. So the question is are there problems going on with the car without creating a CEL? I have drove the car over 100 miles or more before returning for the second visit.
The service advisor told me today he knows of at least five cars under the recall with the same issues.


----------



## Glenn in CO (Dec 12, 2016)

It would be interesting to know if this is age related to the car for these recall issues. I have had my car for almost three years (January 2014) and all of the CEL I have had has occur within the last five months.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Very interesting to see very different post recall issues, both mine still seem better post recall.. so far. My first car that we bought new, it had a bad DPF in the first week... Was more than a bit concerned about that, but it has been mostly fine since.. did have an O2 sensor and NOx sensor replaced, prior to recall, and of a surprise, ECU. With that list it's interesting, the second car, bought used with over twice the miles had no history of any emissions issues, but had one ECU reprogram. With all that said, I wonder if there are some with ECU issues that have not thrown a code, or perhaps some with bad DPFs since new, but not bad enough to throw a code.. the DPF on mine was letting soot through, I think that same soot led to premature failure of the sensors.. now that DPF and ECU are expensive enough, and not well supplied enough that GM is going to have incentive to gamble a bit to avoid replacement, if that is perhaps the problem here... Again a theory to propose. It is odd that so many are having issues, while some are having no issues.. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Cursed (Aug 26, 2016)

Well like clock work CEL is on for the 5th time since the recall. Including the recall since early November it's had 5 NOX sensors replaced. 1 manual regen (recall) performed and 1 intake clamps tightening. I'm really getting fed up with this car. I contacted GM and opened a complaint ticket with them. Next appointment is Friday but GM support is supposed to get back to me after speaking with the dealer about resolving this problem. Apparently the tech was online with tech support for the last 3 service CEL calls but obviously they have no clue why this is happening either. I really wanted to like this car but at this point I absolutely hate it. Worst car by far that I have ever owned.


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

Just picked my CTD up. They did not have the ticket all the way completed, service writer wanted me out of the dealership. He did say they pulled the upstream sensor out and it was sooted up. He also said they crankcase was over full. They drained 1/2 quart of oil out. When I changed the oil, to avoid any over fill problems I refilled with 4.25 quarts. They drove it for 278 miles, no CEL. We'll see how this works out.....


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

JRB'sOilburningCruze said:


> Just picked my CTD up. They did not have the ticket all the way completed, service writer wanted me out of the dealership. He did say they pulled the upstream sensor out and it was sooted up. He also said they crankcase was over full. They drained 1/2 quart of oil out. When I changed the oil, to avoid any over fill problems I refilled with 4.25 quarts. They drove it for 278 miles, no CEL. We'll see how this works out.....


I am all for a test drive to ensure things are working properly, however, I didn't buy a diesel for a dealer to have to drive it that much, that's insane in my book.


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

IndyDiesel said:


> I am all for a test drive to ensure things are working properly, however, I didn't buy a diesel for a dealer to have to drive it that much, that's insane in my book.


Well, their test drive was about 50 miles short.... Got the CEL on the way home last night. I didn't pull the code yet, it is 18 degrees out. Taking the car back to them on Monday. This has ceased to be any fun at all.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

We just passed 1000 miles, and so far, no CEL. 

Watch, saying that will jinx it, haha. Hopefully not. 

It's been mighty ******* cold out (past few mornings in the low single digits), and the last tank she had approximately an hour total of remote start time. 100% city on the last tank, all the idling, and the cold temps lead to a second-lowest (ever) tank of 30.5.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

JRB'sOilburningCruze said:


> Well, their test drive was about 50 miles short.... Got the CEL on the way home last night. I didn't pull the code yet, it is 18 degrees out. Taking the car back to them on Monday. This has ceased to be any fun at all.


Wow, this is very bad, perhaps GM should buy your car back if not repaired soon, or they just keep the darn thing till it's fixed and give you a new loaner car until then.


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

IndyDiesel said:


> Wow, this is very bad, perhaps GM should buy your car back if not repaired soon, or they just keep the darn thing till it's fixed and give you a new loaner car until then.


I don't think they'll buy back. It has 47,500ish miles on it. I'm getting to the point where I wish they would. The dealer is not jerking me around, I've been happy with what they've attempted. GM is troubleshooting, dealer is doing what GM is telling them to do.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

IndyDiesel said:


> Is there a way to safely clean these sensors prior to a code? Kinda preventative maintenance?


It's something I've wondered too. I know there are some posts in the past about people cleaning sensors and having some success, but not necessarily related to this issue. 



Cursed said:


> Well like clock work CEL is on for the 5th time since the recall. Including the recall since early November it's had 5 NOX sensors replaced. 1 manual regen (recall) performed and 1 intake clamps tightening. I'm really getting fed up with this car. I contacted GM and opened a complaint ticket with them. Next appointment is Friday but GM support is supposed to get back to me after speaking with the dealer about resolving this problem. Apparently the tech was online with tech support for the last 3 service CEL calls but obviously they have no clue why this is happening either. I really wanted to like this car but at this point I absolutely hate it. Worst car by far that I have ever owned.


An update on mine - and a comment about yours - Dealer apparently talked to GM and cleared my P11DC code and drove the car for a couple days. No charge and no action. They told me to drive it a few more days and see what happens. I will probably put about 700 miles on over the weekend and report back. i am wondering if the P11DC is a false positive. It will be interesting to see how it plays out over time.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I think you could at least clean the outside of the sensor - but that's not where the "sensing" happens. If there was a proper solution created, you might be able to soak the sensor in it, causing the soot to fall off.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

MP81 said:


> I think you could at least clean the outside of the sensor - but that's not where the "sensing" happens. If there was a proper solution created, you might be able to soak the sensor in it, causing the soot to fall off.


I have mass air flow sensor spray, was just wondering, I would like to see the sensor and take a pic of it when they do the recall, just to see how much soot there is.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

IndyDiesel said:


> I have mass air flow sensor spray, was just wondering, I would like to see the sensor and take a pic of it when they do the recall, just to see how much soot there is.


MAF spray would likely be "gentle" enough for sensitive electronics - but the question is, would it also be powerful enough to remove soot? Hmm...it's worth a shot for sure. I meant to tell them to let me keep the old sensors from the recall - though I wonder if they changed part numbers...anybody know that?


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

They never let you keep a part replaced on a recall. Chevrolet wants it back to do their research on it and to give the dealer credit for actually doing the job.


----------



## JSWCTD2014 (Nov 28, 2016)

After getting my car back for the 6th time for this issue, it was fine for about a week (I was on vacation during this time so not as much driving), and yesterday the CEL lit again, back at the dealer for the 7th time. Getting sick of this and ready to see what they will give me for a trade in on it.


----------



## ToRk15 (Oct 1, 2016)

Shoot, sad to see the large number of issues coming out of this. I'm about 1500 miles since the recall work and no issues. Only change I noted was a particularly long period without needing a regen after the dealer-initiated regen. Got about 880 miles. Then it regened and it looks like it went back to its normal soot rate. I'm watching this closely on my SC2.
I should note that I installed my Trifecta Tune a couple days after the recall was done.


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

Had the recall done today..113,000 miles with no issues but I thought I'd take a chance..Figured it would go in the next year or so anyway.. Have my fingers crossed


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Latest updates on mine:

First of all, had my second P11DC since the recall. I cleared this one using my scangauge, and so far it hasn't returned in about 100 miles. 

In that time since the second clear, the car successfully completed a regen. I think i have a theory why my regen count was set to 0. This time my regen didn't start until 21 or 22 grams, which is what most of you have been observing all along, while mine used to regen starting at 19, as if mine was programmed completely differently than all the others out there. I wonder if my different programming from the factory had anything to do with why I had so few problems all along.

Moving forward, I will just keep clearing the P11DC when it pops up, and watching for other codes. I don't think it's a true code, and it takes hundreds of miles before it comes back up after it's cleared.


----------



## Cursed (Aug 26, 2016)

Car going in Monday again for 5th time for this CEL. On 2 occasions the CEL went off just to come back on a cpl days later. The only thing that I have observed and this is now only on two separate incidents is that the CEL appears to have come on shortly after the vehicle performs a regen. I'm not sure if related but no one seems to know what's causing this problem. I have started a claim with GM customer care who advised would be in contact with the dealer about this matter but I believe this is just to make me feel like there's something being done but the reality is there's nothing being done. I'm fed up with this car. I want to drive it through a dealer showroom. I'm tired of taking time off work to bring it in. The lost of my vehicle, time, money, and patience. I had a Toyota 4Runner bought it for 38 sold it 18 months later for 36 and never had a problem just oil changes. This piece of junk is just a sinking ship of garbage no resale value and constant headache. If I could afford to take the loss I would have already. Never again.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Here's a video update on mine. 

https://youtu.be/uSzAm7yoYdQ


----------



## Jdugie123 (Jul 29, 2014)

I had the ox sensor and the tank heater hit me at the same time. i was about 3 hours away from home when I got limited to 65 mph well I tought it was do to my accident but was told about the recall and the milage you could have and i had 119915 and the recall was good till 120k


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Jdugie123 said:


> I had the ox sensor and the tank heater hit me at the same time. i was about 3 hours away from home when I got limited to 65 mph well I tought it was do to my accident but was told about the recall and the milage you could have and i had 119915 and the recall was good till 120k


WOW, talk about good timing!


----------



## Cursed (Aug 26, 2016)

Ok got my car back today and this is what I was told. Apparently the recall was not performed properly and the the PCM was not flashed properly so the software didn't take. PCM has now been reflashed so all hopefully should be fine. Have your dealers recheck to see if the latest software was downloaded.


----------



## JSWCTD2014 (Nov 28, 2016)

Cursed, I would not take that as gospel, I was told the same thing about 3 returns ago, still getting the CEL light. And that may seem like a fix to you (clearing the code and keep going) this is a vehicle I purchased new and I expect this issue to be resolved. I do not know how much more patience I can give them to correct it, as Cursed stated, i'm tired of using my time to go drop the vehicle off and tired of using crappy loaners.


----------



## iplaywithtrucks (Dec 20, 2016)

I have a 2014 Cruze Diesel with about 54,000 miles. I am in sales in the commercial truck industry and cover 6 states utilizing this car. Lifetime mpg is over 40mpg and was flawless up until this October when the car derated due to regen not working. From the data it appeared it either never has done a passive regen or very few times. Dealer performed a forced regen and I ran until the NOx recall that was performed in November and now NOx sensor position 2 is bad according to the dealer as the engine light came on with code P11DC last week. Currently trying to get GM to cover it.


----------



## Cursed (Aug 26, 2016)

Believe me I am not stating that this is a fix nor a repair as I just got it back and usually takes a week for my CEL to come back on. I am simply passing on the information that I was given. How much weight do I put in this actually being the problem? Not likely only because I would have believed that the dealer would have checked the computer for any updates first and foremost and at that time would have discovered the computer to be out of date.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

The P11DC has popped up for others in the past, way before the recall ever came along. In at least one instance that I recall, it had nothing to do with NOx #2 sensor and was related to an air leak. Given that I have 192K miles on my car and am long out of warranty, for me the fix (for now) is to clear the light and go on about my business. 

I wish this were more clear-cut, but hopefully GM engineers are working on resolving the post-recall issues. It seems as if about 1/2 of us who've had the recall done have had CEL afterwards. Before the recall, I'd gone over 60K since my last CEL.


----------



## JSWCTD2014 (Nov 28, 2016)

I hope GM engineers resolve the issue soon with me, if not I am eyeing the Duramax Colorado and hopefully it will not have these issues if I decide to go that route. I am just extremely frustrated with this vehicle and the fact that it's been @ the dealer for basically 1 1/2 months now and no resolution.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

JSWCTD2014 said:


> I hope GM engineers resolve the issue soon with me, if not I am eyeing the Duramax Colorado and hopefully it will not have these issues if I decide to go that route. I am just extremely frustrated with this vehicle and the fact that it's been @ the dealer for basically 1 1/2 months now and no resolution.


Wouldnt you think it may have a similiar emissions system? I have decided to do the recall, if I have major issues like some, I will trade the car and get something else and it won't be a GM diesel.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

IndyDiesel said:


> Wouldnt you think it may have a similiar emissions system? I have decided to do the recall, if I have major issues like some, I will trade the car and get something else and it won't be a GM diesel.


I am interested to hear how it goes. I no longer consider my CEL an issue, rather a "feature" of the recall.  Seriously though, if, at 192K miles, I have to spend 5 seconds pushing a couple buttons to clear a P11DC code every week, I am not in the least bit concerned. That being said, I am going to take another look at my intake clamps and stuff.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Will post after it get completed. Hope it goes well. I love the car and it's performance, just wonder if GM knows what they are doing with this emission system. Will give it a chance to do recall. If I have chronic issues it will be sold. I am not going back every week for emission issues, at end of day for me not interested in a delete.


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

Got the second P11DC code since the recall yesterday so I took it straight to the dealership. Called today for an update and they said that the car is giving them "a **** of a time". So we will see how it ends up.

On another note, the car is also in there for a new headlight since the last one they replaced had different color reflectors in it than the other headlight, and the blower motor is chirping like a flock of birds. I love this car, but I've never in my life owned a car with even half as many issues as this one. And it was bought brand new. I think this marks like the 10th time this car has been to the dealership in 35k miles. I have a 10 year old dodge and a 16 year old Honda that are both used as backups for when this new car is constantly at the dealership.


----------



## papajo222 (Sep 8, 2016)

Full disclosure, I drove the vehicle with no service other than oil changes, air filters and fuel filters for the first 92k. I have been very fortunate with the car so I am not complaining. I had the DEF heater code at 92k and was too busy to address it immediately so when I got to change it out I had the DPF filter code as well and ended up replacing that too at around 92K. My understanding was that my sensors needed to be recalibrated with the ECM after changing the DPF sensor and I had to have a computerized bakeout of the exhaust. (I could be off though). I feel like the problem was likely in large part to me driving while the DEF pump wasn't working adequately but it was summer and I didn't think that the heating element was going to inhibit the entire system. 

fast forward 10K.

I pulled a check engine light on my way too work that cleared on its own while driving on my 50 mile highway commute home. Since I was at 102K and had already scheduled an appointment, I changed the appointment to replace the timing belt and water pump. The dealership said their was an extended coverage on the NOx 1 sensor and they would replace it for free while they did the rest of the work. 

I accepted the work and when I was given the car back, I pulled a code within 50 miles. I took it back and they told me that my DEF injectors seemed to be the culprit and were dosing far too much DEF fluid. (they were relying on some of the duramax problems they see) They needed to run another computerized bake out of the system at this point too since i had driven about 200 miles. I paid for the service and can post the diagnostics report they provided me. They mentioned that the NOX 2 sensor appears to be reacting slowly in the diagnostics report and will likely need to be replaced soon. ( I was curious if the disparity between a new Nox sensor and an old one may create this but was assured that was unlikely because the sensor appeared to run that way before and after replacing the DEF injector...) After the bake out they monitored a couple regens using the scangauge to make sure it was regenerating properly.

I am about 400 miles since the injectors replacement now with no issues yet... 

And since I do enjoy the car, I ordered my scangauge Sunday and received it this evening. (Excellent service on their part). I've tried to fight becoming a motorhead but I am losing the battle it seems


----------



## JSWCTD2014 (Nov 28, 2016)

I am hoping that since its a duramax that it would not have these issues....but you give me pause now...too bad I really like the truck. But at the end of the day I am also considering getting rid of this vehicle that I like because of this issue, I purchased the vehicle new (2014 in 2015) and expect to not have issues like this.


IndyDiesel said:


> Wouldnt you think it may have a similiar emissions system? I have decided to do the recall, if I have major issues like some, I will trade the car and get something else and it won't be a GM diesel.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

JSWCTD2014 said:


> I am hoping that since its a duramax that it would not have these issues....but you give me pause now...too bad I really like the truck. But at the end of the day I am also considering getting rid of this vehicle that I like because of this issue, I purchased the vehicle new (2014 in 2015) and expect to not have issues like this.


I don't have any basis to make my statement upon fact, it is only speculation. Might be a decent idea to get on a Colorado forum and do some research prior to serious consideration and purchase. All cars and trucks have issues, the Cruze diesel is an amazing car when working properly. I have had zero issues, see how it goes. What causes me to pause and think is an emission system that can shut the car down or limit speed or distance. 

i have always liked diesel cars and trucks. The Cruze diesel I haven't heard many folks having issues with engine, it seems 95% of the time it is emission related or a bad dealer experience. Rarely is it engine related. I would expect the duramax engine might be similiar, engine fantastic, but just wonder if emissions are that much better? I would look into it if serious.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Indydiesel, it's just not the Cruze that goes into limp mode, any vehicle that runs DEF goes in limp mode if there is a problem with the emissions or DEF. I don't like it, even my semi went into limp mode when the DEF heater went out. Then it's wrecker(tow truck) time. Our government has really screwed us on this system.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Gator, thanks for clarification, my only thought is the gas Cruze doesnt do that if a o2 sensor goes bad. They made the emission system so darn complicated and expensive that if much fails whatever saved by having a diesel goes out the window and the pain in the rear factor. I am just asking myself is it worth it? For many it is, for some it sounds like it can be a nightmare.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Oh I totally agree with you , the EPA is the cause of this with the stricker emissions on diesels. The theory if the emissions isn't working it's putting out twice the pollution that a gas engine is so they give you a 100 or so miles then limp mode comes on. 
I love my Cruze diesel and would love to delete the DEF from it. So far 136000 miles and I have only replaced the EGR valve. I haven't done the recall, if it ain't broke I don't tinker with it


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Gator said:


> Oh I totally agree with you , the EPA is the cause of this with the stricker emissions on diesels. The theory if the emissions isn't working it's putting out twice the pollution that a gas engine is so they give you a 100 or so miles then limp mode comes on.
> I love my Cruze diesel and would love to delete the DEF from it. So far 136000 miles and I have only replaced the EGR valve. I haven't done the recall, if it ain't broke I don't tinker with it


Maybe that is what I should do....my only thought was if they screw it up let them pay for parts and labor under warranty I only have 21k miles.. does recall apply above 120k miles anyway? Or maybe that's just the def Heater


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Just one recall, all the others are ten years or 120k, which is a joke to us who drive mega miles, should be 10 year unlimited miles


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

My last regen was 665 miles, in summer it was 80-200 with similiar driving. Gator, do the big semi trucks have shorter intervals in summer than winter? I realize most semis are prolly over the road miles so may not be like mine with mixed driving.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

To be honest with you indydiesel, I never really paid attention to the burn rate, unless it's a park regen that ought to be on our cars, I don't even now it's regening while going down the road, the older trucks you would smell it going down the road. I run the same 600 mile route every day and use around 2.5 gallons of DEF a day.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Wow that's a lot of def....:rotate:


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Bigger exhaust system. Takes more def , my Cruze I use 1.5 or a little more at 8000 mile oil changes


----------



## JSWCTD2014 (Nov 28, 2016)

Update on my recall: Received a call from the dealer, GM involved and is telling them to go pin by pin on the wiring harness to look for a bad wire /short/ chaffing, because all data comes back normal. They told me they will have it till next week at least. Not sure, but what can I say...going to have to let them see.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

JSWCTD2014 said:


> Update on my recall: Received a call from the dealer, GM involved and is telling them to go pin by pin on the wiring harness to look for a bad wire /short/ chaffing, because all data comes back normal. They told me they will have it till next week at least. Not sure, but what can I say...going to have to let them see.


Why not just replace the wiring harness and see if that fixes it?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Hopefully with all of us contributing updates in this thread, we can eventually point to a common cause of the P11DC CEL. Mine's come on consistently every 3-500 miles. I have found that it can be cleared while the engine is running. I would like to fix it properly, but I don't think the sensor is the problem. I think the code which is part of the recall is the problem.

I did notice something different though. I hear what I can best describe as a rapid injector pulsing (maybe 10 quick pulses) which almost sounds like the engine pinging. It happens under low load, low RPM and definitely sounds like it's computer controlled, because there is a distinct stop and start to it, all other conditions constant. Anybody else notice this after getting the recall done?


----------



## JSWCTD2014 (Nov 28, 2016)

LOL - I havn't had my vehicle back long enough to really notice, that and my hearing is gone (Navy days) and I tend to play my music too loud.


diesel said:


> Hopefully with all of us contributing updates in this thread, we can eventually point to a common cause of the P11DC CEL. Mine's come on consistently every 3-500 miles. I have found that it can be cleared while the engine is running. I would like to fix it properly, but I don't think the sensor is the problem. I think the code which is part of the recall is the problem.
> 
> I did notice something different though. I hear what I can best describe as a rapid injector pulsing (maybe 10 quick pulses) which almost sounds like the engine pinging. It happens under low load, low RPM and definitely sounds like it's computer controlled, because there is a distinct stop and start to it, all other conditions constant. Anybody else notice this after getting the recall done?


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Indydiesel, this was one of our trucks that gave a 3 hour warning before going into limp mode..Had to call and have another truck brought to me. This one towed off.


----------



## JSWCTD2014 (Nov 28, 2016)

For me that seems like a logical way to quickly check but I don't run the service center or work for GM


IndyDiesel said:


> Why not just replace the wiring harness and see if that fixes it?


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

IndyDiesel said:


> Why not just replace the wiring harness and see if that fixes it?





JSWCTD2014 said:


> For me that seems like a logical way to quickly check but I don't run the service center or work for GM


Throwing parts (or harnesses) at things is not a way to troubleshoot or repair anything in my opinion. Find the problem, then replace the offending part is the correct method. Throwing parts at something is part of the reason why many have bad dealer service experience these days and repeat problems... True troubleshooting skills are waning with the current generation and it leads to everything being disposable... From cars to phones to computers, if there is a problem, replace it...


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Chris Tobin said:


> Throwing parts (or harnesses) at things is not a way to troubleshoot or repair anything in my opinion. Find the problem, then replace the offending part is the correct method. Throwing parts at something is part of the reason why many have bad dealer service experience these days and repeat problems... True troubleshooting skills are waning with the current generation and it leads to everything being disposable... From cars to phones to computers, if there is a problem, replace it...


I don't fully disagree, but checking pin by pin when they charge near $100 for labor sometimes it may make more sense to replace the part, all depends upon how many hours it takes to diagnose, I have an electrical engineering degree, if it takes 2.5 hours only to say it's a bad part and then replace the part. Just a thought. The cost of providing a loaner and everything plus the inconvenience is to be taken into consideration as well. Sometimes I think they throw BS at us just because they are too busy to get something done.


----------



## JSWCTD2014 (Nov 28, 2016)

I also have an electronics background and second IndyDiesel's opinion, but I do agree troubleshooting skills are getting rare. That being said if they have an extra harness around you could quickly connect w/o actually installing just to verify. Pin by pin is going to be a long tedious process, especially if its intermittent.


----------



## Cursed (Aug 26, 2016)

I don't see the wiring harness being the problem as this affects several vehicles and all happened after the recall was performed and the recall being for the same component affected by the CEL. I think they are just buying themselves time as they really have no clue why this is happening. My opinion is it's in the software. Either way they need to figure this out. I truly don't believe that their tech support are talking to one another or have brought this issue up to the head engineer as I can see from my car and yours things are being repeated that obviously did not remedy the problem. I find it strange that you would even consider another GM after all this especially another diesel GM. I'm not part of the high miler club like some on this forum who can say they got there money's worth out of the car therefor are happy with the vehicle. When I'm done with this car and can get out of it I will and never look back.


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

I tried a few days ago to post an update, but after my post was repeatedly deleted into the abyss 3 times in a row by this terrible mobile forum software I gave up. So I'll try it again. 

Picked the car up the other day from the P11DC repair. Said they replaced the position 2 nox sensor. We will see if this fixes it. They also replaced the blower motor due to squeaking, and before I even got home, the new one was squeaking. I'm done wasting my time with these squeaking blower motors, I guess I'll have to accept that until the day I get rid of the car I will have to listen to that piece of junk chirping away.


----------



## JSWCTD2014 (Nov 28, 2016)

Cursed, I agree with you on the buying time thing. But I will always consider a vehicle that appeals to me. The worst vehicle i've ever had was a Honda Accord which some people I know say its the greatest, for us though it was a horrible experience. I've had other cars (German made) that gave me more headaches than I care to admit. The best vehicles I have owned were a 90's Jeep which were notoriously bad and the last two GM Saturns that we bought (still have one). I really love the performance of my cruze and am hoping this gets rectified. I feel for you justin13703 on your issue, Is this also a common problem? (the squeaking). Gotta say that since i've driven 3 different cruze's from being loaners from the dealer that the performance of the Diesel is much much better than the gas version IMO. I was also not a fan of the malibu loaner I received for the same reasons. I get to drive some Toyota's and Honda's often while at work and have to say that those are even worse.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

I've hit 1000 miles since my NOx recall. No engine codes, no problems of any sort. Everything is running great. I'm getting around 650 miles between regens now whereas before I would get around 100 - 200 miles. The EGR valve has also been replaced so hopefully no more issues from that.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks for all the updates on this issue, please keep 'em coming. i am going to continue driving and resetting mine until someone at GM can figure out what's going on with the P11DC.


----------



## Cursed (Aug 26, 2016)

I agree this mobile app is horrible I have had at least 3 attempts to post deleted so annoying. I love the way the diesel performance is as well especially on the highway I just think this new emission standard for diesels is a work in progress and I'm getting tired of being the gunea pig. 
To all have a Merry Christmas or to be politically correct Happy Holidays.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

My Christmas bonus is going towards a Fleece delete. I've seen enough at this point to know pay me now or pay me later. I'm not even bothering to go to the dealer.


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

KpaxFAQ said:


> My Christmas bonus is going towards a Fleece delete. I've seen enough at this point to know pay me now or pay me later. I'm not even bothering to go to the dealer.


I'm going to be taking a tax return and doing the same thing. Should actually make the car reliable.


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

Last trip to the dealer, they drove it 240ish miles no CEL. I got the CEL very next day, plugged the code reader in and it was the P11DC. I could not get the car back to the dealer, had to loan it to my son while his car was in the body shop. He has been driving it for the last week and about the third day he had it, the light went back off. I'll continue to drive it and see what happens. For giggles I may pull the EGR valve and give it a good cleaning.


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

JRB'sOilburningCruze said:


> Last trip to the dealer, they drove it 240ish miles no CEL. I got the CEL very next day, plugged the code reader in and it was the P11DC. I could not get the car back to the dealer, had to loan it to my son while his car was in the body shop. He has been driving it for the last week and about the third day he had it, the light went back off. I'll continue to drive it and see what happens. For giggles I may pull the EGR valve and give it a good cleaning.


If you could make a DIY thread for that would be Awesome!!!


----------



## JSWCTD2014 (Nov 28, 2016)

OK, UPDATE: I received my vehicle back yesterday and the service rep explained it like this. When GM did the recall they also reprogrammed the car, they are thinking that they might have made the parameters too tight and that could be the contributing factor on why "I" am getting the CEL light so often. I was told to expect a call from GM when they have a re-written program to have installed. Although I'm hoping that the CEL does not light.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I had my 15 ctd recall done today. Left at dealership, had a slow start a week ago, battery tested ok. Dealer tried to convince me at 21k miles I needed a fuel filter, I wasn't happy about that at All.. I declined. 

Stopped at dealer a few hours later, car was sitting next to shop, hood up, laptop connected to car, guess it was doing the regen, it was set at 3000 rpm and just sitting there, wow that sounded fast. I have some pics.

Havent driven enough to see if I have problems. Don't really notice any difference driving. Lost my fuel records on eco screen.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

JSWCTD2014 said:


> OK, UPDATE: I received my vehicle back yesterday and the service rep explained it like this. When GM did the recall they also reprogrammed the car, they are thinking that they might have made the parameters too tight and that could be the contributing factor on why "I" am getting the CEL light so often. I was told to expect a call from GM when they have a re-written program to have installed. Although I'm hoping that the CEL does not light.


Please post as much info as you can when you get it on the reprogram. This goes right along with my theory.

Update on mine:

I have driven about 2500 miles since the recall. My CEL has come on 4 times with the P11DC code (I cleared it each time), with no drivability issues. After it completed the 2nd regen, I also did a couple manaually shifted WOT 5000 RPM runs. So far, I am over 600 miles and the CEL has not returned. 


More and more, I think the P11DC is a false error, and it seems like it may be getting better with more driving and more regens.


----------



## JSWCTD2014 (Nov 28, 2016)

Drove about 200mi yesterday, no light, left for work this morning and about 45mi in CEL lit. Going to have to clear it manually and go from there.


----------



## TheDog (Mar 27, 2014)

Had our '14 CTD NOX sensor recall done today and the CEL with P11DC came on before even getting home from the dealership (about 50 miles). Since there is no clear solution for it I'm going to drive and hope it goes away or some consensus emerges about the cause and solution.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

TheDog said:


> Had our '14 CTD NOX sensor recall done today and the CEL with P11DC came on before even getting home from the dealership (about 50 miles). Since there is no clear solution for it I'm going to drive and hope it goes away or some consensus emerges about the cause and solution.


Seems like a good course of action since it does not seem to affect drivability. Let us know if the light disappears on its own.

So far, mine has yet to reappear after the initial 4 times.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

had mine done when i posted about it the day it came out. no CEL. i do a lot of small 9 mile long trips for work now and never an issue


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

It makes no sense at all how some vehicles with this recall have no issues and then other ones have a cel before they even get the thing home from the recall. Seems like a complete gamble with no reasoning behind it.

My check engine light hasn't been on since I had the repair after I had the recall done. But it hasn't been very long yet so we will see.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm going to ride this out and skip the recall.137000 miles mostly interstate


----------



## JSWCTD2014 (Nov 28, 2016)

Justin, I think it probably might be due to driving style and/or distance driven. I myself commute almost 60mi into work then 60mi back. It usually lit the 2nd day on my way home, so about after 200mi or so.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Mine came on for the first time about 600 highway miles after the recall. Then as frequently as 300 miles after that.


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

Mine has come on, then gone off. Currently it is back on. P11DC... Very frustrating.


----------



## TheDog (Mar 27, 2014)

CEL went off during a moderately long (70 miles?) drive yesterday then came back on today (confirmed to be P11DC) during a 200 mile one way trip. Both were mostly free flowing high speed traffic, seemingly ideal conditions for the diesel. And we're at 59952 miles so I'm a little concerned about getting a dealer to see it before the emissions warranty expires.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Update on mine. After the 4th instance of P11DC, I went 1200 miles and it returned. I cleared it and will continue tracking from here.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

We drove ours down to Atlanta and back over the holiday break - currently right around (or just over) 3k miles since the recall work was done, and we haven't seen a CEL yet. 

Prior to the recall, we'd have gotten the CEL that would occasionally come on for a while and go away on its own (which I thought was more than likely the NOX2), by now.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Back on today after less than 50 miles. It's very inconsistent.


----------



## magnusson (Jun 15, 2014)

Ive had 3 p11dc lights since recall. I got car back from dealer yesterday and they replaced the air induction tube(air intake line) due to a leak found near the pcv. No lights for 200 miles so far. Fingers crossed. Sounds like my diesel mechanic is trying his best working with gm tac per the service manager.


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

magnusson said:


> Ive had 3 p11dc lights since recall. I got car back from dealer yesterday and they replaced the air induction tube(air intake line) due to a leak found near the pcv. No lights for 200 miles so far. Fingers crossed. Sounds like my diesel mechanic is trying his best working with gm tac per the service manager.


Did the same repair to my car. No joy.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

The evidence is more and more pointing to something wrong with the code


----------



## JSWCTD2014 (Nov 28, 2016)

magnusson said:


> Ive had 3 p11dc lights since recall. I got car back from dealer yesterday and they replaced the air induction tube(air intake line) due to a leak found near the pcv. No lights for 200 miles so far. Fingers crossed. Sounds like my diesel mechanic is trying his best working with gm tac per the service manager.


 I had the same repair, still having the issue. Not taking back to dealer, just clearing code after until they come back with a fix (which better be soon) or there is a class action lawsuit.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

JSWCTD2014 said:


> I had the same repair, still having the issue. Not taking back to dealer, just clearing code after until they come back with a fix (which better be soon) or there is a class action lawsuit.


I really think they will figure it out, I can understand how frustrating it is until a long term solution is found.


----------



## Cursed (Aug 26, 2016)

If we just clear the codes ourselves they will think the problem is fixed and stop looking for a solution and this problem will never be fixed. As big as a pain in the a$$ that it it we have to keep bringing it in.


----------



## magnusson (Jun 15, 2014)

Lights back on. Back to dealership tomorow. 4 cels since recall. 8 total 38500 miles. Lawyer is coming soon. Hopefully they will buy back this garbage at a fair price. Too bad, i really enjoy driving this car and hoped it would last like my Duramax.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Cursed said:


> If we just clear the codes ourselves they will think the problem is fixed and stop looking for a solution and this problem will never be fixed. As big as a pain in the a$$ that it it we have to keep bringing it in.


I agree. You are absolutely right. Hopefully those who are still under warranty do this. I am not under warranty and my dealer wanted to believe the P11DC and change NOx2, but I told them that probably wasn't the problem.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Some have had no issues post recall, others seems a nightmare. If it were an issue of code, ALL would be having these issues... One would think. Is there an issue by region, due to climate or perhaps a fuel source? US ULSD fuel quality is known to vary considerably by region. The VW HPFP failure analysis looked into that and drew some correlation. It's just perplexing the variance in outcomes post recall..

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson (Jun 15, 2014)

Spoke with service manager today about buy back. Hes keeping the car for atleast a week and emailed issues to regional manager. He said he will request a GM tech from detroit to fly out and diagnose the problem. Its not the regional fuel because i have 2 friends with CTDs who live locally and havent done recall or had issues.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

magnusson said:


> Spoke with service manager today about buy back. Hes keeping the car for atleast a week and emailed issues to regional manager. He said he will request a GM tech from detroit to fly out and diagnose the problem. Its not the regional fuel because i have 2 friends with CTDs who live locally and havent done recall or had issues.


Sorry to hear about your issues. As a fellow ctd owner I am encouraged if they send a GM tech from Detroit to personally review your situation. Hopefully they can figure it all out soon and get your ctd back on the road and stay that way. When operating properly they are a great car... please continue to keep us informed. Hang in there.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

magnusson said:


> Spoke with service manager today about buy back. Hes keeping the car for atleast a week and emailed issues to regional manager. He said he will request a GM tech from detroit to fly out and diagnose the problem. Its not the regional fuel because i have 2 friends with CTDs who live locally and havent done recall or had issues.


It's good they appear to be trying, however until the others get the recall we can't conclude it's not regional fuel, because you also were fine before recall, correct? Perhaps fuel that was fine before is not fine now with recall? The recall dramatically decreases Regen frequency, that change with some fuel issues could cause different outcomes. I have two CTDs, both had recall, thousands of miles later now, no issues.. great now I'm asking for it!! There is something here that is causing wildly varying results to the recall... It would be great to get more data to figure it out, I would think GM would be able to gather that data. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

MRO1791 said:


> Some have had no issues post recall, others seems a nightmare. If it were an issue of code, ALL would be having these issues... One would think. Is there an issue by region, due to climate or perhaps a fuel source? US ULSD fuel quality is known to vary considerably by region. The VW HPFP failure analysis looked into that and drew some correlation. It's just perplexing the variance in outcomes post recall..
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


I am sure there's something to correlate, but I suspect it may be more akin to finding a needle in a haystack. They need to hook up some monitoring equipment to see what exactly causes the P11DC.



magnusson said:


> Spoke with service manager today about buy back. Hes keeping the car for atleast a week and emailed issues to regional manager. He said he will request a GM tech from detroit to fly out and diagnose the problem. Its not the regional fuel because i have 2 friends with CTDs who live locally and havent done recall or had issues.


This sounds promising. I had no issues before I had the recall done either. Over 100K miles with no emissions sensor issues. I'd bet if your friends had the recall done, at least one of them would have issues.


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

Just over 1000 miles since the recall without a problem.. just wondering if most of the early production cars have had fewer problems.. Maybe GM changed their parts supplier and ran into a bad batch of sensors.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Sperry said:


> Just over 1000 miles since the recall without a problem.. just wondering if most of the early production cars have had fewer problems.. Maybe GM changed their parts supplier and ran into a bad batch of sensors.


Both mine are 2015s, so far no issues post recall.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Sperry said:


> Just over 1000 miles since the recall without a problem.. just wondering if most of the early production cars have had fewer problems.. Maybe GM changed their parts supplier and ran into a bad batch of sensors.


Mine was one of the first off the line. Very few CELs until the recall.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

well got my recall done the 2nd day it came out.. wasn't having issues but figured it may prvent some. well 4 days ago got a CEL, drove it around then went to dealer yesterday. it was the nox that was replaced for warrenty was bad.. got to wait till Wednesday for new one to arrive. drove all day yesterday, after each shut off it was regening and burnt 1/4 super fast. at the 5th turn off it did not have regen on then CEL turned itself off lol. speak bad about CTD emissions but seems mine said ill fix myself.. only took it 4 driving regens in 1 day

once the cel cleared i had to drive 400 miles round trip yesterday... it burned 1/2 a tank.. in florida... CEL cleared itself but the car not right


----------



## gammey4 (Oct 16, 2016)

I got the recall performed on my car. Two nox sensors later I don't have a check engine light anymore. My mileage has dropped slightly over 10 mpg though. I drive the exact same route using the cruise control every day.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I really hope the GM engineers are monitoring this thread, in addition to gathering data from dealerships. If your car is still under warranty and you are having issues post-recall, please take it back to the dealer so they can gather more data, and hopefully figure out why these CEL are happening after the recall.

Mine's come on again, this time after about another 300 miles. I cleared it and continued on my way. No effect on drivability, and I've done over 4K miles since the recall.


----------



## Cursed (Aug 26, 2016)

If you got the CEL post recall the light will go out on its own after a few days but don't be fooled it comes back on again it didn't fix itself. The vehicle is designed in a way that if it has 3 good global trips without the fault reoccurring it deems it as no longer a problem and turns off the CEL. This is also known as a soft code. A good global trip is vehicle starts from cold to full warm up back to cold with no reoccurrence. If this happens 3 times in a row it clears the code. A hard fault will not clear itself.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Cursed said:


> If you got the CEL post recall the light will go out on its own after a few days but don't be fooled it comes back on again it didn't fix itself. The vehicle is designed in a way that if it has 3 good global trips without the fault reoccurring it deems it as no longer a problem and turns off the CEL. This is also known as a soft code. A good global trip is vehicle starts from cold to full warm up back to cold with no reoccurrence. If this happens 3 times in a row it clears the code. A hard fault will not clear itself.


I figured it was something like that. That explains why, when I clear it manually, it doesn't immediately come back.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Cursed said:


> If you got the CEL post recall the light will go out on its own after a few days but don't be fooled it comes back on again it didn't fix itself. The vehicle is designed in a way that if it has 3 good global trips without the fault reoccurring it deems it as no longer a problem and turns off the CEL. This is also known as a soft code. A good global trip is vehicle starts from cold to full warm up back to cold with no reoccurrence. If this happens 3 times in a row it clears the code. A hard fault will not clear itself.


Yes, this is standard in virtually all post 1996 OBD 2 compliant vehicles. My 1996 Saturn will also do same. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Glenn in CO (Dec 12, 2016)

*No P11dc this time around.*



Glenn in CO said:


> New member here, I have a 2014 Chevy Cruze Diesel with approximately 26,000 miles on the car. Bought the car new in January 2014. Had no issues with the car other than a couple times I had a CEL and the car would clear the code the next time I drove it. Then in October of this year I had a CEL (P2428) while driving and caused the car to shut down when driving 75+ miles per hour on the freeway. I turn the ignition off and started the car again, the car ran fine but still had a CEL. So I pulled into a Chevy dealership a few miles away and they advise me of the code , but there were no parts available in the state and suggested I go to my local dealer when I got home. I took the car to my local dealer when I got home and because the other dealer or the car had cleared the code, the dealer would not fix the car because they could not duplicate the issue, even though I gave them paperwork from the dealer that found the issue. So I went back to the dealer who found the issue (who is eighty miles away-one way) to fix the CEL and to do the recall at the same time. The dealer fix the CEL and the recall , then found a problem with the DEF Reservoir and had to order a new one. So another trip back to the dealer again.
> So after three trips to the dealer (eighty miles away-one way) and only 780 miles after all the recall and issues were fixed I received the CEL P11DC code. Went to a new dealer (forty miles-one way) today to fix the P11DC and they fixed it , but found another sensor that had a issue and would have to order the part. I’m schedule to have that part replace this Wed., the service writer couldn’t remember what was and I didn’t want to hang around to find out. I will let you know what they replaced.
> 
> 
> ...


We'll, I received another CEL this week and went to the dealership expecting a Pd11c code, but they said it wasn't that. They have to order a new air intake and a vacuum pump? for the turbo. This is the six trip into two different dealerships and said I wanted a loaner car because parts were not available to fix my car. They didn't have a loaner car but rented me a car from Enterprise and when I went to pick up the rental car, the people at Enterprise told me the car had to be a GM product. I thought that was a little interesting! We'll I'll post what the dealership had done to the car when I get it back.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Glenn in CO said:


> We'll, I received another CEL this week and went to the dealership expecting a Pd11c code, but they said it wasn't that. They have to order a new air intake and a vacuum pump? for the turbo. This is the six trip into two different dealerships and said I wanted a loaner car because parts were not available to fix my car. They didn't have a loaner car but rented me a car from Enterprise and when I went to pick up the rental car, the people at Enterprise told me the car had to be a GM product. I thought that was a little interesting! We'll I'll post what the dealership had done to the car when I get it back.


Thanks for the update and definitely keep us posted.


----------



## NHRA (Oct 12, 2014)

37,000 miles on my 14 and i will not be going in for the recall untill it happens to me. Only problem i have had with the car is a leaky trans cooler line just last week. The dealer wanted 4-500 to fix it because it was passed 36k. I told the I would have it done by a local guy shop (ME). $50 from rock auto and about 2 hrs.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Trans cooler should have been covered under the Powertrain warranty - considering the trans is part of Powertrain.

But: it's probably better you didn't have the dealer do it - they would have performed the recall.


----------



## Canadian Cruzer (Oct 27, 2014)

well after allmost 3yrs with my Cruze diesel I pulled the trigger this week and traded for a new Verano. It was a deal I coudn't walk away from at 6000.00 difference. I certainly wasn't plannnig on getting a new vehicle but I have a couple of big road trips planned of 2000 miles plus and I was nervous of breaking down. Other than one cel very early on that went away on its own, I didn't have any issues at all and I have to say that I loved the power and fuel mileage of the diesel, I will miss that.
I do want to say thanks to everyone on this forum for all the valuable info that that you gave. I will stop by now and then to check up on how the emission problems will get sorted out.
I'm rooting for all of you and wish you all the best of luck!!


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Why would you be nervous of breaking down if all you had was a CEL that went away? Doesn't sound like something you needed to worry about being reliable...


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

Canadian Cruzer said:


> well after allmost 3yrs with my Cruze diesel I pulled the trigger this week and traded for a new Verano. It was a deal I coudn't walk away from at 6000.00 difference. I certainly wasn't plannnig on getting a new vehicle but I have a couple of big road trips planned of 2000 miles plus and I was nervous of breaking down. Other than one cel very early on that went away on its own, I didn't have any issues at all and I have to say that I loved the power and fuel mileage of the diesel, I will miss that.
> I do want to say thanks to everyone on this forum for all the valuable info that that you gave. I will stop by now and then to check up on how the emission problems will get sorted out.
> I'm rooting for all of you and wish you all the best of luck!!


What scared you enough to buy another car? And if I'm reading correctly you spent $6,000 more for the piece of mind!!! That's a lot to shell out to get rid of a car that has been very reliable for you thus far after 3-years of reliable service. Please explain more what was bothering you or what you were afraid of...



MP81 said:


> Why would you be nervous of breaking down if all you had was a CEL that went away? Doesn't sound like something you needed to worry about being reliable...


I don't understand why either? It sounds like the car was reliable. I have put around 14,000 miles on mine in about 6 months and it has been a great car!!!


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Chris Tobin said:


> What scared you enough to buy another car? And if I'm reading correctly you spent $6,000 more for the piece of mind!!! That's a lot to shell out to get rid of a car that has been very reliable for you thus far after 3-years of reliable service. Please explain more what was bothering you or what you were afraid of...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand why either? It sounds like the car was reliable. I have put around 14,000 miles on mine in about 6 months and it has been a great car!!!


I don't think Canadian Cruzes needs to justify why he chose to trade his ctd in. The emissions on this ctd is touchy at best, you and I have had zero problems so we love the car. I love my car but I can't say I love the idea of an emission issue reducing my speed or shutting my car down, a gas Verano probably doesn't have these potential issues. I drove a gas Cruze Premier and was impressed by the car and the idea of not having diesel emission issues to worry about. plus if you have emissions related issues out of warranty the cost is borderline insane, just read about a member here havingalmost $3000 to fix emissions related issues and some maintenance. I love my ctd but I am not married to it. 

Congrats to canadian Cruze, hope you love your Buick Verano.


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

IndyDiesel said:


> if you have emissions related issues out of warranty the cost is borderline insane, just read about a member here havingalmost $3000 to fix emissions related issues and some maintenance.


What's insane is that someone would spend 3k fixing emissions issues out of warranty when they could have spent half that and never had to worry about another emissions issue again.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

IndyDiesel said:


> I don't think Canadian Cruzes needs to justify why he chose to trade his ctd in. The emissions on this ctd is touchy at best, you and I have had zero problems so we love the car. I love my car but I can't say I love the idea of an emission issue reducing my speed or shutting my car down, a gas Verano probably doesn't have these potential issues. I drove a gas Cruze Premier and was impressed by the car and the idea of not having diesel emission issues to worry about. plus if you have emissions related issues out of warranty the cost is borderline insane, just read about a member here havingalmost $3000 to fix emissions related issues and some maintenance. I love my ctd but I am not married to it.
> 
> Congrats to canadian Cruze, hope you love your Buick Verano.


Nope, he doesn't have to do anything. He did not need to post about it either, but he chose to post that he got rid of the Cruze, willingly I might ad, I don't think anyone forced him. But since he posted about his decision on a public forum, forum members would like to know the reasoning behind the decision. I think that is a reasonable question to ask... Especially since he said it was reliable for 3-years, many of us wonder why he thought it couldn't handle a 2,000 mile trip all of a sudden.

Some people just want a new car, and if that is/was the case cool, but if there was some concern... like it started doing XXXXX or XXXXX then it would be good info to know. Would it not???

Gassers have problems too BTW...


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

justin13703 said:


> What's insane is that someone would spend 3k fixing emissions issues out of warranty when they could have spent half that and never had to worry about another emissions issue again.


Darn right, mine will get several lightweight exhaust system components and a custom tune if it starts giving me problems with the emissions system!!!


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Chris Tobin said:


> Nope, he doesn't have to do anything. He did not need to post about it either, but he chose to post that he got rid of the Cruze, willingly I might ad, I don't think anyone forced him. But since he posted about his decision on a public forum, forum members would like to know the reasoning behind the decision. I think that is a reasonable question to ask... Especially since he said it was reliable for 3-years, many of us wonder why he thought it couldn't handle a 2,000 mile trip all of a sudden.
> 
> Some people just want a new car, and if that is/was the case cool, but if there was some concern... like it started doing XXXXX or XXXXX then it would be good info to know. Would it not???
> 
> Gassers have problems too BTW...


Understand what you are saying, from my reading he had concerns about potential emission related issues and the implications of speed reduction and possible shutting it down because of them. I share those concerns as well but just keep motoring for now. I don't hear a gasser having emission issues that have similiar shutting car down. I suspect there are ctd owners that buy them and don't fully understand the risk until after they own the car. Obviously gassers have issues as well. I couldn't be happier with mine, for money spent it seems like a great value. I am glad there is a forum here for me to understand the potential issues my car could experience and knowledge is a good thing; however, this is the first auto or truck where I had enough interest to participate in a forum. Before I just looked stuff up as it occurs. I suspect some of the stories of bad stuff doesn't help even those of us that haven't had issues. It is a bit disturbing to read about folks going in for recall only to have more issues after recall than before, so I can fully understand why a ctd owner might trade for a gasser instead of worrying about when it may happen to then in the diesel. We shouldn't have to delete emissions to feel like you can take a 2000 mile trip. You and I will take the 2000 mile trip and just enjoy, I suspect others just may not want to deal with the potential concerns. Perhaps the new Verano owner will chime in.


----------



## magnusson (Jun 15, 2014)

Update on mine: per the service manager, GM will be flying out a Tech next week and they will give me a loaner car until my problems are a thing of the past. Im hoping they can figure it out.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

magnusson said:


> Update on mine: per the service manager, GM will be flying out a Tech next week and they will give me a loaner car until my problems are a thing of the past. Im hoping they can figure it out.


I hope GM tech can fix it and they learn what is causing your emissions to malfunction and learn how to prevent it in future, hope they gave you a nice loaner car.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Hopefully GM can collect enough data to fix the post-recall P11DC once and for all. I'm about 4500 miles in and I think I've reset the light about 10 times now.

Keep the updates coming!


----------



## Cursed (Aug 26, 2016)

Ok I've put 1000klm on the car since the last repair was performed and so far so good. I'm not saying it's fixed but this is the longest that I've gone without the CEL coming on. The last repair performed was reflashing the ECM with the recall hardware that I was told wasn't properly done. Again not sure if it's fixed just this is the longest I've gone without a CEL coming on. I will keep you all posted.


----------



## riverratlou (Jan 14, 2017)

Cursed said:


> Ok I've put 1000klm on the car since the last repair was performed and so far so good. I'm not saying it's fixed but this is the longest that I've gone without the CEL coming on. The last repair performed was reflashing the ECM with the recall hardware that I was told wasn't properly done. Again not sure if it's fixed just this is the longest I've gone without a CEL coming on. I will keep you all posted.


I'm new to this thread..Been reading it all morning...Have my 2014 ctd scheduled for recall work on Tuesday. Have over 30,000 miles on it and have never had any issues...The best car I've ever owned and gets over 48 mpg on hiway in excess, at times, of 80 mph. Bought car in Colorado and notice on recall letter that Cal will not issue registration without uncorrected emisssion recalls work! Guess I'll keep Co plates on my Cruze....Like the old saying " if it ain't broke, don't fix it" !! Guess I'll cancel my appointment @ the dealership and hope that if or when my cel comes on they will still fix my cruze..I live in northern Ca and the dealership is 40 miles away...Couldn't handle to many trips to town after hearing these horror stories on this thread...Thanks to all for the info..


----------



## Zenturii (Jan 15, 2017)

justin13703 said:


> I think this marks like the 10th time this car has been to the dealership in 35k miles. I have a 10 year old dodge and a 16 year old Honda that are both used as backups for when this new car is constantly at the dealership.


You said it, brother.

I re-registered on the forum just to post in this thread... Mine is a 2014 (Nov 2013 build) and I've gotten CEL on it repeatedly both before and after the NOX recall. Like you, I'm just a bit under 36,000 miles. Yesterday I started getting "exhaust code - limp mode is coming" warnings on the DIC.

This was just prior to taking a 200 mile round trip... so I parked my Cruze, and drove a 17 year old Oldsmobile Intrigue instead! I keep hold of it, just in case I'm having issues with the Cruze. Sheez! Isn't the whole point of owning a new car, that you are accepting making payments each month, but want the peace of mind that you can drive at any time and go a long distance?

I usually keep my cars a decade or more. But I'll dump the Cruze in trade when I get close to the emissions warranty limit. I think I'll take it to South Carolina, and purchase there, simply to be nice to whoever owns it next... no safety inspections in S.C. and at least the next person can ignore the dashboard lights. (As long is it's just the usual minor P11DC code I suppose...)

I'm still not too upset with GM at this point. I knew I was taking a gamble on new technology. But I'll be going back to a gasoline powered vehicle next time.


----------



## Canadian Cruzer (Oct 27, 2014)

IndyDiesel said:


> Understand what you are saying, from my reading he had concerns about potential emission related issues and the implications of speed reduction and possible shutting it down because of them. I share those concerns as well but just keep motoring for now. I don't hear a gasser having emission issues that have similiar shutting car down. I suspect there are ctd owners that buy them and don't fully understand the risk until after they own the car. Obviously gassers have issues as well. I couldn't be happier with mine, for money spent it seems like a great value. I am glad there is a forum here for me to understand the potential issues my car could experience and knowledge is a good thing; however, this is the first auto or truck where I had enough interest to participate in a forum. Before I just looked stuff up as it occurs. I suspect some of the stories of bad stuff doesn't help even those of us that haven't had issues. It is a bit disturbing to read about folks going in for recall only to have more issues after recall than before, so I can fully understand why a ctd owner might trade for a gasser instead of worrying about when it may happen to then in the diesel. We shouldn't have to delete emissions to feel like you can take a 2000 mile trip. You and I will take the 2000 mile trip and just enjoy, I suspect others just may not want to deal with the potential concerns. Perhaps the new Verano owner will chime in.


The main reason I traded my ctd in on a verano was the deal I got. My 2014 was only worth 14k$ at trade and as has been said here before they are not holding their value real well. So at that trade value, to change to a brand new vehicle for 6k$ difference taxes in was too good a deal to pass up.
That being said I have till now had the luxury to only drive the ctd on the highway and possibly that is why I have never has any issues, who knows. It seemed that it was a matter of when and not if problems would eventually occur. I always drove it wondering when it would be my turn.
To summarize I loved the idea of the car but was not fond of the unknown. I will stress that the deal on the new car pushed me over the edge.


----------



## tn.tom63h (Jan 15, 2017)

*P11dc*

Got P133 code, then had the recall done and about 1200 mi. later at 42000 mi got P11DC code several times before replacing NOX #2


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Zenturii said:


> Yesterday I started getting "exhaust code - limp mode is coming" warnings on the DIC.


That's most likely the DEF heater - covered for 10 years 120K extended warranty. 



tn.tom63h said:


> Got P133 code, then had the recall done and about 1200 mi. later at 42000 mi got P11DC code several times before replacing NOX #2


How far have you gone with the new NOx #2? I suspect the P11DC will still return despite the new sensor.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Update on mine - 700 miles in warmer weather past couple days - no CEL. Seems to maybe be related to the outside temp. Not sure, will keep everybody updated.


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

Zenturii said:


> justin13703 said:
> 
> 
> > I think this marks like the 10th time this car has been to the dealership in 35k miles. I have a 10 year old dodge and a 16 year old Honda that are both used as backups for when this new car is constantly at the dealership.
> ...


Yeah even with the emissions issues I still don't plan on getting rid of the car. I'll just drive it until it goes out of emissions warranty and then delete it. People can say what they want about a delete, but I truly believe that once you delete one of these things you will have an essentially bulletproof car.

And I have no hard feelings toward gm about the issues at all. Yeah it gets frustrating from time to time, but they went out on a limb and did something they haven't done in a long time, and something that most other manufacturers are terrified to do so I do support that. If I was in the market for another new car, I would definitely consider another gm diesel. If for no other reason than to support small diesels in the US. Hopefully they get the emissions issues ironed out, and people can just enjoy driving them. Because a diesel car/small truck is a **** of a lot of fun to drive.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

justin13703 said:


> And I have no hard feelings toward gm about the issues at all. Yeah it gets frustrating from time to time, but they went out on a limb and did something they haven't done in a long time, and something that most other manufacturers are terrified to do so I do support that. If I was in the market for another new car, I would definitely consider another gm diesel. If for no other reason than to support small diesels in the US. Hopefully they get the emissions issues ironed out, and people can just enjoy driving them. Because a diesel car/small truck is a **** of a lot of fun to drive.


This! ^^^

I was so happy to see an American diesel car when the CTD came out. I think it's an amazingly well built and durable car. I am sure a lot of people will flame me for saying that, and I do acknowledge some people have more trouble with their cars than others, but 196K miles later, it still continues to be reliable daily transport for me, and I will be buying another GM diesel in the future.


----------



## magnusson (Jun 15, 2014)

diesel said:


> This! ^^^
> 
> I was so happy to see an American diesel car when the CTD came out. I think it's an amazingly well built and durable car. I am sure a lot of people will flame me for saying that, and I do acknowledge some people have more trouble with their cars than others, but 196K miles later, it still continues to be reliable daily transport for me, and I will be buying another GM diesel in the future.


Agreed that its a nice car but with 216,000 employees and $195,000,000,000(thats billions)in assets, INCLUDING $11,200,000,000 of OUR tax money if Your American, this needs to be resolved ASAP. Im going to stick it out with Chevy but this ride has been unacceptable.


----------



## gammey4 (Oct 16, 2016)

Mines back at the dealership to get my rising oil levels fixed. I keep gaining oil between oil changed. Pretty sure it needs injectors, had no problems until the recall was performed.









This is after 1,300 miles since the dealership changed it last. Level was verified correct (in the crosshatch area) after it sat overnight the day after they did it.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

gammey4 said:


> Mines back at the dealership to get my rising oil levels fixed. I keep gaining oil between oil changed. Pretty sure it needs injectors, had no problems until the recall was performed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is for sure something to be concerned about and something for everyone to keep an eye on!!!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

gammey4 said:


> Mines back at the dealership to get my rising oil levels fixed. I keep gaining oil between oil changed. Pretty sure it needs injectors, had no problems until the recall was performed.
> 
> This is after 1,300 miles since the dealership changed it last. Level was verified correct (in the crosshatch area) after it sat overnight the day after they did it.


Wow! I guess I'd better check my oil! I am so used to no level change in 15K miles that I hardly ever check it any more. Keep us posted as to what the dealership finds. I wonder if there is a connection to the recall or just a coincidence.


----------



## gammey4 (Oct 16, 2016)

diesel said:


> Wow! I guess I'd better check my oil! I am so used to no level change in 15K miles that I hardly ever check it any more. Keep us posted as to what the dealership finds. I wonder if there is a connection to the recall or just a coincidence.


I'm more inclined to think it's just a coincidence. They put me in a rental car until they can figure out what's wrong.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

1) EGR replaced last January for a CEL.
2) NOX1 replaced under Factory Emission Recall.
3) New CEL, report out was NOX2 and replaced.
4) New CEL, troubleshot to sticking EGR and replaced.
5) New CEL, report out was NOX1 and replaced (3K after Recall replacement).

Not once has the dealership questioned their responsibility to check and repair these items. And not once has the dealership sent me away without a very nice loaner vehicle. As I've stated before, this is a GEN1 diesel engine here in the USA. This car is awesome and I have no complaints at all even with the troubled emission system. I would buy again in a heartbeat unless they started building it in Mexico. If it's not built in the USA I have no interest. The same can be said for my 2013 Chevy Sonic 1.4T Hatch. No issues, built in the USA and again, a rock solid dealership that supports their customers before their pocketbooks.


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

Mine is doing the same thing. Last time the car was in for the P11DC, I got a talking to by the service writer on overfilling the oil. He then went on to tell me by overfilling I was damaging the emissions system. I was more than a little annoyed and told him I knew what the oil capacity is. I'll keep a closer eye on it.


----------



## Glenn in CO (Dec 12, 2016)

Glenn in CO said:


> We'll, I received another CEL this week and went to the dealership expecting a Pd11c code, but they said it wasn't that. They have to order a new air intake and a vacuum pump? for the turbo. This is the six trip into two different dealerships and said I wanted a loaner car because parts were not available to fix my car. They didn't have a loaner car but rented me a car from Enterprise and when I went to pick up the rental car, the people at Enterprise told me the car had to be a GM product. I thought that was a little interesting! We'll I'll post what the dealership had done to the car when I get it back.


*P2599 Boost Control Code this time.

*It turned out not to be related to the recall, I believe the car had thrown this code before but the car had cleared the code before the dealerships had a CEL to check. In talking to the service writer the car has to have a CEL illuminating before they can perform any warranty work on the car. They cannot go by any stored codes. Interesting that this was not covered by the emissions warranty, but the 5 year or 100,000 miles powertrain warranty or the 3 year or 36,000 mile bumper to bumper. The service writer commented that he wasn't real impressed with the Cruze Diesel and thought GM should not put diesel's in cars. They replaced the vacuum pump for turbo and air cooler duct. See Below:


----------



## 2014Oilburner (Feb 1, 2015)

Glenn in CO said:


> *P2599 Boost Control Code this time.
> 
> * They cannot go by any stored codes. Interesting that this was not covered by the emissions warranty, but the 5 year or 100,000 miles powertrain warranty or the 3 year or 36,000 mile bumper to bumper. The service writer commented that he wasn't real impressed with the Cruze Diesel and thought GM should not put diesel's in cars. They replaced the vacuum pump for turbo and air cooler duct. See Below:
> View attachment 216466


That's just not true...know otherwise from my experience that the dealer can indeed replace a sensor under warranty by looking by a stored code...Your dealer could have if he wanted too.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Service writer probably should keep opinions to himself about Cruze diesel and GM putting diesels in cars. Stuff happens to every car manufacturer. I haven't had my diesel but for little over one year, I have had zero problems or CEL. I am 800 miles past recall service being done.


----------



## Zenturii (Jan 15, 2017)

Glenn in CO said:


> In talking to the service writer the car has to have a CEL illuminating before they can perform any warranty work on the car. They cannot go by any stored codes.


I didn't know this, I had assumed stored codes would be enough to support warranty work. Of course I'm getting so accustomed to seeing the engine light nowadays anyway that I'm willing to wait until it's been steadily on for several days.

When I get the car back I'm leaning towards installing a ScanGuage II. I guess I'll just have to take more responsibility than the usual "appliance driver" and make judgement calls whether the codes indicate anything serious.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Glenn in CO said:


> The service writer commented that he wasn't real impressed with the Cruze Diesel and thought GM should not put diesel's in cars.


\\

I wonder what that SR is basing his opinion on. I'm not impressed with that service writer and don't think he should be advising people about their car.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

diesel said:


> I wonder what that SR is basing his opinion on.


Ignorance.


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

I was at the dealers today to have my fuel filter drained. There was a man with another Cruze diesel being worked on. He said he had the recall done a few weeks ago and now has a CEL but he did not know the code.


----------



## Zenturii (Jan 15, 2017)

Got my car back... I'm going to try and keep perspective about this. I've bought two other new cars in my life, both did have some warranty issues. 

A 1992 Mazda Protege with a fuel leak connecting the filler neck to the tank. Plus the on board computer needed to be replaced around 40,000 miles. THAT was annoying, the car would fail to start - tow it in, dealer could not duplicate. Got tired of paying for tows, so a roommate helped me rope-tow it there late one night and they finally figured it out the next day.

A 2000 Oldsmobile that worked pretty well but needed a crank shaft sensor around 25,000 miles when the engine was close to sputtering out.

GM has honored their warranty on the Cruze and even extended it for 120,000 miles on specified engine codes. 

It just worries me that I'll be getting these CEL's again and again, and end up paying for a new sensor every time it goes through yearly state inspection.

I guess the best hope for the Gen1 people is that GM is still interested in collecting "real world test data" on these for a few more years, to be prepared for servicing other diesel products to come.


----------



## gammey4 (Oct 16, 2016)

Got my car back. "Unable to duplicate concern" to my rising oil level. When I asked about my mileage the service manager said it was probably running lean before the reflash and now it's correct. I then asked why it won't do what the EPA rates it at? Well they were probably wrong was his reply. My dealership sucks.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

gammey4 said:


> Got my car back. "Unable to duplicate concern" to my rising oil level. When I asked about my mileage the service manager said it was probably running lean before the reflash and now it's correct. I then asked why it won't do what the EPA rates it at? Well they were probably wrong was his reply. My dealership sucks.


They sure do - these cars are known to do far above what the EPA rates them at. 

Contact Chevy Customer Care here (they have an account, though I haven't seen a ton of activity as of late), they may be able to help you out, since the dealer would then be tracked by GM to actually do their job.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Barefeet said:


> I was at the dealers today to have my fuel filter drained. There was a man with another Cruze diesel being worked on. He said he had the recall done a few weeks ago and now has a CEL but he did not know the code.


I'd bet it's a P11DC


----------



## riverratlou (Jan 14, 2017)

Had my oil changed Tuesday and cancelled my recall work. The service guy said he couldn't give me much info on the recall because he has only seen two ctd's including mine at his shop. He also said that they have a 50 state emission standard for the ctd with the exception of CA and NY which have more stringent emissions..Soooo, being I bought my car in CO, I think it best to leave my cruze alone till a cel comes on...In a 50 mile run, my best mpg was 70 mpg...Out here in CA, the emissions standards suck..I know that in the past, CA residents would buy they vehicles in NV because of better fuel mileage. I assume that is still true but when they get them registered here, CA kills them on taxes !!!i..


----------



## Glenn in CO (Dec 12, 2016)

We'll that trip to the dealership was a waste of time. Got the car back on Tuesday after being in the shop for a week and decided to take it out for a short 250 mile all highway trip and didn't get past 150 miles today (Thursday) and the car threw another CEL. I was 40 miles from the dealership when happened and was pissed off that this was the eighth time to a dealership in four months. Of course the code was the dreaded P11dc. This dealership is the one I purchased the car from as this dealership has two locations in the same city, I've been dealing with the other location because of convenience. I told the Service Advisor that GM does not have a clue on how to resolve these issues and ready to move on to a different vehicle because they can't, in my opinion correctly repair the car. The Service Advisor assured me the have three highly qualified diesel techs and felt they could fix the issues I'm having with the car. They didn't have any loaner cars, but got me a rental car and out the door in less than a hour.
This is the first Chevrolet I've had and I have been driving different cars for over 45 years. I'm so frustrated that the first 25,000 miles where problem free and during that time I enjoyed owning and driving the car. But the these last four months and 2000 miles have changed my mind about GM products. My last car was a Ford Taurus that I had for fourteen years with over 267,000 problem free miles. My wife says this is the last Chevrolet we will purchase. I post later what the dealership has done with the car.


----------



## Zenturii (Jan 15, 2017)

Glenn, I get where your're coming from after bringing mine in 4 or 5 times for CELs. But I try to keep in mind that the P11DC doesn't seem to be an "important" code. I'd order a ScanGuage, but I'm just waiting a bit longer to see if they put the promotion password back.

The emissions stuff was imposed on GM by the EPA, but it doesn't seem to be something that is safety oriented or likely to cause the car to break down.

I'm probably going to do what poster Diesel does. Ignore the P11DC's and just drive it. We have yearly inspections in my state. Maybe I'll end up buying a fresh sensor every year... chalk it up as netting out the fuel savings I earned by driving a diesel.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Zenturii said:


> We have yearly inspections in my state. Maybe I'll end up buying a fresh sensor every year... chalk it up as netting out the fuel savings I earned by driving a diesel.


I think you'd be okay with just clearing the code right before the inspection - it usually takes a few (hundred, sometimes) miles to come back.

But yes - the P11DC won't affect how the car operates - other than not allowing the use of remote start.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Zenturii said:


> Glenn, I get where your're coming from after bringing mine in 4 or 5 times for CELs. But I try to keep in mind that the P11DC doesn't seem to be an "important" code. I'd order a ScanGuage, but I'm just waiting a bit longer to see if they put the promotion password back.
> 
> The emissions stuff was imposed on GM by the EPA, but it doesn't seem to be something that is safety oriented or likely to cause the car to break down.
> 
> I'm probably going to do what poster Diesel does. Ignore the P11DC's and just drive it. We have yearly inspections in my state. Maybe I'll end up buying a fresh sensor every year... chalk it up as netting out the fuel savings I earned by driving a diesel.





MP81 said:


> I think you'd be okay with just clearing the code right before the inspection - it usually takes a few (hundred, sometimes) miles to come back.
> 
> But yes - the P11DC won't affect how the car operates - other than not allowing the use of remote start.


Bad news. Yesterday, I got the "Poor DEF - Speed Limited to 65 MPH in 99 miles" message. So throw out my original theory that the P11DC is harmless. However, about 30 miles after it came on, it cleared itself. A few miles later the P11DC popped up and I drove about 300 miles with it on with no further incident. 

My new approach is that I will top up my DEF, I think it is getting a bit old in the tank, and it will probably take 2.5 gallons. I am also going to leave the CEL alone. Maybe if the CEL is on, the car will be smart enough to think it's getting a bad reading from the sensor, and not start the countdown of death.

GM - you really screwed the pooch with this recall and ruined an otherwise great car. Now, after the recall issues, I hate to say it, but I am losing faith in the car. I was 350 miles away from home when I got the speed limit message. 99 miles at any speed. 99 miles at 65. 99 miles at 55. Then 4 MPH. You do the math. Mercedes had a much better solution to this, where they limit the number of times you can start the car. 500 miles from home in a Mercedes? No problem. Just don't shut your car off and restart it (5 or 10 times - not sure the limit).


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

diesel said:


> Bad news. Yesterday, I got the "Poor DEF - Speed Limited to 65 MPH in 99 miles" message. So throw out my original theory that the P11DC is harmless. However, about 30 miles after it came on, it cleared itself. A few miles later the P11DC popped up and I drove about 300 miles with it on with no further incident.
> 
> My new approach is that I will top up my DEF, I think it is getting a bit old in the tank, and it will probably take 2.5 gallons. I am also going to leave the CEL alone. Maybe if the CEL is on, the car will be smart enough to think it's getting a bad reading from the sensor, and not start the countdown of death.
> 
> GM - you really screwed the pooch with this recall and ruined an otherwise great car. Now, after the recall issues, I hate to say it, but I am losing faith in the car. I was 350 miles away from home when I got the speed limit message. 99 miles at any speed. 99 miles at 65. 99 miles at 55. Then 4 MPH. You do the math. Mercedes had a much better solution to this, where they limit the number of times you can start the car. 500 miles from home in a Mercedes? No problem. Just don't shut your car off and restart it (5 or 10 times - not sure the limit).


Let's hope GM has someone in emissions development reading this thread. What happened to you yesterday is what I am concerned about. This is nothing short of utter nonsense.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

IndyDiesel said:


> Let's hope GM has someone in emissions development reading this thread. What happened to you yesterday is what I am concerned about. This is nothing short of utter nonsense.


I really hope my post and this thread reaches the right people at GM.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I am inclined to believe the P11DC and the Poor DEF Quality are coincidental and unrelated. 

I am also inclined to say that speed limiting due to Poor DEF Quality (or any other emissions-only issue) is bullshit.


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

My P11DC seems to clear itself with some extended highway driving. However as soon as you hit any type of traffic or stop lights, it comes right back on. 

I still have not pulled the EGR valve, planning on pressuring the dealer to take a look at that on Monday. Back for the 4th time post recall work. If it ain't broke don't fix it....

I wonder if GM knew they had emission problems, like Fiat/Chrysler and GM is attempting to quietly fix and the P11DC is an unintended side effect.


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

MP81 said:


> Zenturii said:
> 
> 
> > We have yearly inspections in my state. Maybe I'll end up buying a fresh sensor every year... chalk it up as netting out the fuel savings I earned by driving a diesel.
> ...


This won't work if they scan the car. It will take a couple hundred miles for the readiness monitors to complete, at which point the P11DC code will probably be back. If the readiness monitors aren't complete, the car will still fail.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

for 2017 here in alberta, deletes are legal on commercial vehicles.

mines been deleted for 2yrs lol


----------



## Cursed (Aug 26, 2016)

CEL is back on 6th time


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

So, I decided to just leave the CEL on and keep driving. 700 miles since my "Poor Quality DEF" message and now the CEL has shut itself off, for now.

Am I wrong in thinking the NOx sensors are directly related to the "Poor Quality DEF" message? NOx emissions are what the DEF reduces.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

diesel said:


> So, I decided to just leave the CEL on and keep driving. 700 miles since my "Poor Quality DEF" message and now the CEL has shut itself off, for now.
> 
> Am I wrong in thinking the NOx sensors are directly related to the "Poor Quality DEF" message? NOx emissions are what the DEF reduces.


all these messages that come up cover several codes to make it simple. mine put up a service DPF an ended up being a exh temp sensor.
same as oxygen sensors, you will get a code for say bank 1 on a 4 cylinder when we all know a 4 cylinder only has one bank . but is the same code ID as a v6 an v8 that have two banks.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

I think gm reply buggered things up with this recall. They should give a unlimited milage 10 year warranty to everyone that owns a first generation CTD. 
For now I have skipped the warranty but my Cruze is strictly a work car that runs interstate 95% of the time. So it's always at a high RPM.
They DEF systems are not new to the market, I think gm just didn't do very good research before they released it. A park regen should be on it for sure.
On the DEF I never by it on the shelf in a box. I get it at the pump in a truckstop were it is fresh. I top mine off every 7000 miles religiously and only use about a gallon and a half. So it's never low which I'm wondering if that part of the heater failure. The crust from DEF being on the exposed parts causing it to fail.
I also use only mobil1 ESP 5w 30 oil nothing else. The dealership yesterday while I was getting my oil filters tried to get me to use there dexos2 full synthetic oil. I said no thanks, could be some of the sensor issues. 
I will stay with what works for me. The car itself is a great car but I understand the frustrating emmisions issues and can plaque a car forever. If the dealership doesn't understand the car they should pay for a outside vendors who does to fix it and quit the band-aids approach.
The is a independent shop that only works on diesels and that is where I will go if a issue arrises. 
Good luck to everyone one and I hope he gets this fixed and make the owners happy enough to invest in another diesel instead of running from it once again.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Gator said:


> I think gm reply buggered things up with this recall. They should give a unlimited milage 10 year warranty to everyone that owns a first generation CTD.
> For now I have skipped the warranty but my Cruze is strictly a work car that runs interstate 95% of the time. So it's always at a high RPM.
> They DEF systems are not new to the market, I think gm just didn't do very good research before they released it. A park regen should be on it for sure.
> On the DEF I never by it on the shelf in a box. I get it at the pump in a truckstop were it is fresh. I top mine off every 7000 miles religiously and only use about a gallon and a half. So it's never low which I'm wondering if that part of the heater failure. The crust from DEF being on the exposed parts causing it to fail.
> ...


Gator, thanks for your post, I agree with all of what you said but will add a couple of my own thoughts. I am only at 22k miles, had recall done about 850 miles ago. I have had zero problems so far. However, I am concerned GM has a messed up emissions system on the Cruze. I haven't had to add def yet but agree the truck stop should be fresh, I am still on free changes. I also agree about GM warranty should be longer on a first generation diesel car and system. I think part of the problem is the dealer network on the sales side and service side. My perception is the sales person doesn't fully understand the diesel car and many consumers don't understand the diesel car either. In other words the correct oil and all is so very important, it is with every car but the diesel seems to throw emissions faster than a gas car with incorrect oil. It seems like folks like with all highway miles have better luck than city driving. I really like my diesel but the emission and speed reductions and all of that due to an emission system screwed up, makes me question if driving the ctd is worth it over a gas Cruze. Just takes a couple emission related failures and it would be cheaper to just drive a gas Cruze for me. For this that drive all highway, maybe not.


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

Just got it today and it cleared later in the day after running a bunch of errands. Went maybe 1500 miles or so before it came on.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Another 300 miles on mine and the CEL has still remained off. No further DEF quality poor messages either. We'll see.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Meant to say 10 year unlimited milage emissions warranty on earlier post not a straight 10 year warranty on gen 1 CTD. I could see possible class action lawsuits in the future


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Gator said:


> Meant to say 10 year unlimited milage emissions warranty on earlier post not a straight 10 year warranty on gen 1 CTD. I could see possible class action lawsuits in the future


Get recall = get problems that can disable the car. Definite potential for a class action lawsuit there.


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

I dropped the car back off at the dealer this morning. GM is doing the troubleshooting. Service writer has no clue to what they are going to do next. He's a good dude, he's trying to get it resolved.

P11DC seems to come and go. Will go with an extended highway run. Comes right back on as soon as I hit a little traffic/stop lights.

I really like this car, but I'm getting tired of taking it in and it not getting fixed. Not a dealer problem, this is a GM problem.

My wife has given me the green light to get rid of it, but I'm a little upside down on it now.


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm just going to file a complaint with the EPA. This, and many other problems, are emissions issues and the EPA regulates emissions, so there. If the EPA does not want to do anything, they don't have to. If others on here do the same it may be interesting to see how that goes. Worth a shot.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Don't think you will get anywhere with the EPA. DEF systems have been out for aleast 6 years plus. This is a gm software issue on the emissions along with sensor issues. All the EPA will say it's a mandated system on all diesel vehicles, it's up to the manufacturer to make it work.
The reason the EPA got involved with VW was they where cheating the law. So for I don't think gm is doing that


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

Right but if they are not providing a system that reliably works, then arguably they would be out of compliance. I know it's a long shot, but who knows.


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

Interestingly my cel hasn't come back on since the last repair where they replaced the downstream nox sensor. Maybe mine is happy now.

Of course I say that and now it'll come on tomorrow morning.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

justin13703 said:


> Interestingly my cel hasn't come back on since the last repair where they replaced the downstream nox sensor. Maybe mine is happy now.
> 
> Of course I say that and now it'll come on tomorrow morning.


How many miles have you driven without a CEL?


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

JRB'sOilburningCruze said:


> I dropped the car back off at the dealer this morning. GM is doing the troubleshooting. Service writer has no clue to what they are going to do next. He's a good dude, he's trying to get it resolved.
> 
> P11DC seems to come and go. Will go with an extended highway run. Comes right back on as soon as I hit a little traffic/stop lights.
> 
> ...


I spoke with the dealer at 5:00PM last night. They have done everything GM has told them to do to resolve P11DC & no joy. As of yesterday evening they were waiting on a call from GM to figure out what to do next. The technician suspects the turbo. We'll see what shakes out today.


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

diesel said:


> justin13703 said:
> 
> 
> > Interestingly my cel hasn't come back on since the last repair where they replaced the downstream nox sensor. Maybe mine is happy now.
> ...


Probably about 800. Which is why I'm not confident yet that it's fixed. It can come back on (and probably will) any day now.


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

JRB'sOilburningCruze said:


> I spoke with the dealer at 5:00PM last night. They have done everything GM has told them to do to resolve P11DC & no joy. As of yesterday evening they were waiting on a call from GM to figure out what to do next. The technician suspects the turbo. We'll see what shakes out today.


Update... Just got off of the phone with dealer, turbo is fine. GM support just got off of the phone with shop foreman. GM has acknowledged the P11DC is a software problem, they are writing an update now. Service writer was a little skeptical when I told him my internet research (Cruzetalk) turned up a significant amount of problems related to the recall repair. GM confirmed to the dealer that was in fact the case.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

So, if they're updating the ECM software, one could assume that it will be only be updated on those with the P11DC issue after the recall work was performed?


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

MP81 said:


> So, if they're updating the ECM software, one could assume that it will be only be updated on those with the P11DC issue after the recall work was performed?


That would make sense; however, they could reflash the those of us that don't have this CEL as well to prevent it from happening after they get this software bug tested. I am 850 miles past the recall and fingers crossed no CEL now or ever.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

IndyDiesel said:


> That would make sense; however, they could reflash the those of us that don't have this CEL as well to prevent it from happening after they get this software bug tested. I am 850 miles past the recall and fingers crossed no CEL now or ever.


I think I just calculated and we're over 4,000 miles since the recall. Again, I'm sure by saying that it'll pop on.

Our side detection sensors are out again, since that was a warranty repair originally - and the next fix was a warranty repair to the warranty repair - wondering if it'll still be considered "under warranty" since it's the same **** issue. Would be nice to lump them together and get ourselves another nice loaner.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

JRB'sOilburningCruze said:


> I spoke with the dealer at 5:00PM last night. They have done everything GM has told them to do to resolve P11DC & no joy. As of yesterday evening they were waiting on a call from GM to figure out what to do next. The technician suspects the turbo. We'll see what shakes out today.


I am very curious how the tech arrived at that conclusion. There is no possible connection that I can fathom.



justin13703 said:


> Probably about 800. Which is why I'm not confident yet that it's fixed. It can come back on (and probably will) any day now.


I've gone over 800 miles with no CEL a couple times on mine. Shortest interval was like 30 miles.



JRB'sOilburningCruze said:


> Update... Just got off of the phone with dealer, turbo is fine. GM support just got off of the phone with shop foreman. GM has acknowledged the P11DC is a software problem, they are writing an update now. Service writer was a little skeptical when I told him my internet research (Cruzetalk) turned up a significant amount of problems related to the recall repair. GM confirmed to the dealer that was in fact the case.


This is promising. I've heard a software update mentioned a couple times now.



MP81 said:


> So, if they're updating the ECM software, one could assume that it will be only be updated on those with the P11DC issue after the recall work was performed?


I would imagine it would be an updated version of the recall, available to everybody.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

will continue to wait this one out.


----------



## Glenn in CO (Dec 12, 2016)

Glenn in CO said:


> We'll that trip to the dealership was a waste of time. Got the car back on Tuesday after being in the shop for a week and decided to take it out for a short 250 mile all highway trip and didn't get past 150 miles today (Thursday) and the car threw another CEL. I was 40 miles from the dealership when happened and was pissed off that this was the eighth time to a dealership in four months. Of course the code was the dreaded P11dc. This dealership is the one I purchased the car from as this dealership has two locations in the same city, I've been dealing with the other location because of convenience. I told the Service Advisor that GM does not have a clue on how to resolve these issues and ready to move on to a different vehicle because they can't, in my opinion correctly repair the car. The Service Advisor assured me the have three highly qualified diesel techs and felt they could fix the issues I'm having with the car. They didn't have any loaner cars, but got me a rental car and out the door in less than a hour.
> This is the first Chevrolet I've had and I have been driving different cars for over 45 years. I'm so frustrated that the first 25,000 miles where problem free and during that time I enjoyed owning and driving the car. But the these last four months and 2000 miles have changed my mind about GM products. My last car was a Ford Taurus that I had for fourteen years with over 267,000 problem free miles. My wife says this is the last Chevrolet we will purchase. I post later what the dealership has done with the car.


  Update: 

We’ll this is a whole different take on what’s going on!
I called on Friday of last week and complained to GM on how frustrated I was with the recall and number of trips to different dealerships and nothing being resolved. He was somewhat sympathetic to my concerns and issues and gave me a case number and advise me that GM would be working with the dealer to resolve the issues.
Got the car back on Monday and the Service Advisor told me they believe they have the problem fixed with the P11DC codes and the NOX Sensors. The tech was working with GM and found that re-flashing the ECM from the first recall and previous trips to the dealerships with the NOX Sensors that gave the P11DC code was the failure to reset the fuel trims and getting the NOX Sensors hot enough during a road test to test the NOX Sensors again to see if they pass. By not doing the reset of fuel trims the NOX Sensors are not calibrated and will throw a P11DC code. The tech told me that replacing the NOX Sensors, re-flashing the ECM and doing a regen, all that will still cause a failure because the fuel trims must be reset to calibrate the NOX Sensors.
I’ve come to the point now that I’m throwing in the towel. Even though the car may be fixed. My reasons are:

· Low production numbers on the First Gen Diesels and as time goes on parts will be harder to find.
· GM debacle in this emissions recall and treating customers as their red-headed stepchild.
· Lack of diesel techs that have the knowledge or the time to work on these cars.

I’ve put my car up for sale and found a car that I can go to the local parts store and get what I need when I need it. I really loved this car and wished GM pushed more effort in it when the car was introduced and maybe we would have nothing but praises of owning what I thought was outstanding diesel car.  Good Luck Everyone! I will continue to see how ya'll or doing when I check in time to time.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

1) Parts are required to be produced for at least 7 years - they will not be hard to find. Afterwards, plenty of aftermarket manufactures will continue to make the parts. Can't say I have heard of any issues with the DEF heater/reservoir if it has been replaced with the new part number.
2) This is a learning experience for both parties. Being an automotive engineer, I can fully understand this. I *guarantee* they are not deliberately trying to screw over the customer - rather they're trying to troubleshoot and learn. Their implementation of extra warranties for parts, albeit a bit late, supports this theory.
3) This, I will agree is an issue. They need far more dealer training in order to fully support the rollout they're expecting with the 2nd gen - along with all the heavy duty diesels available. Our dealer has been fantastic, but that's likely due to the high number of diesel trucks in the area.

They re-calibrated our fuel trims when they did ours - wonder if that's why we haven't seen anything yet?

Giving up and selling the car seems like a rash decision.


----------



## JSWCTD2014 (Nov 28, 2016)

Am I the only one that received a notice in the mail saying this would be covered (10yr 120k miles) ?


Gator said:


> I think gm reply buggered things up with this recall. They should give a unlimited milage 10 year warranty to everyone that owns a first generation CTD.
> For now I have skipped the warranty but my Cruze is strictly a work car that runs interstate 95% of the time. So it's always at a high RPM.
> They DEF systems are not new to the market, I think gm just didn't do very good research before they released it. A park regen should be on it for sure.
> On the DEF I never by it on the shelf in a box. I get it at the pump in a truckstop were it is fresh. I top mine off every 7000 miles religiously and only use about a gallon and a half. So it's never low which I'm wondering if that part of the heater failure. The crust from DEF being on the exposed parts causing it to fail.
> ...


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

That has a mileage with the 10 year warranty. I said it should be unlimited MILEAGE , 10 year warranty. Please read before you quote me, the warranty how it's written is worthless to us high milage drivers who really are putting the car to the test


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

You can't warranty a car part for unlimited mileage - anything can break over time, just from pure use/age.

I would certainly not expect GM to warranty anything on my Cavalier at 254k miles.


----------



## Glenn in CO (Dec 12, 2016)

MP81 said:


> 1) Parts are required to be produced for at least 7 years - they will not be hard to find. Afterwards, plenty of aftermarket manufactures will continue to make the parts. Can't say I have heard of any issues with the DEF heater/reservoir if it has been replaced with the new part number.
> 2) This is a learning experience for both parties. Being an automotive engineer, I can fully understand this. I *guarantee* they are not deliberately trying to screw over the customer - rather they're trying to troubleshoot and learn. Their implementation of extra warranties for parts, albeit a bit late, supports this theory.
> 3) This, I will agree is an issue. They need far more dealer training in order to fully support the rollout they're expecting with the 2nd gen - along with all the heavy duty diesels available. Our dealer has been fantastic, but that's likely due to the high number of diesel trucks in the area.
> 
> ...


I appreciate your input on my reasons for throwing the towel in, especially now knowing you are a automotive engineer. But it seems that GM didn't really make any effort in promoting this car from the beginning. I believe if GM had promoted this car in the very beginning and had sold more units the learning experience would had benefited both parties. You were very fortunate in having a dealership that had the knowledge and training to work on your car, thus your are a happy customer. I unfortunately didn't have that experience and therefore I made what you called a rash decision. Hopefully GM is taking notes!


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

MP81 I stated a correction in a earlier post that I meant unlimited milage 10 year warranty on emmisions only not bumper to bumper. My quote was to the letter that we all received for repairs that gm is aware of but threw a mileage cutoff with the 10 year warranty. 
So my feeling on that is if you are willing to fix it because it took almost 3 years to discover the sensor issues why should the ones who drive the car the most pay for the same repair.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

JSWCTD2014 said:


> Am I the only one that received a notice in the mail saying this would be covered (10yr 120k miles) ?


This thread is about the recall. There is no time or mileage limit. It's not a warranty item.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Gator said:


> MP81 I stated a correction in a earlier post that I meant unlimited milage 10 year warranty on emmisions only not bumper to bumper. My quote was to the letter that we all received for repairs that gm is aware of but threw a mileage cutoff with the 10 year warranty.
> So my feeling on that is if you are willing to fix it because it took almost 3 years to discover the sensor issues why should the ones who drive the car the most pay for the same repair.


I agree with you on this, but we both know it will never happen. At least most drivers will be covered, so that's a good thing. Believe me, I was not happy about paying $300 or whatever it was for my DEF heater, knowing it's a "known issue with an extended warranty"

But back on topic. Update on mine - so far the CEL still has not returned. I have a regen coming up soon, will see what that brings. I've been doing some WOT redline runs lately - that seems the help too.

As for the notes on resetting the fuel trims, that is interesting. For those who have had the P11DC, I wonder if any of us had that done. 

I am hoping for a recall on the recall as suggested might be happening by a couple people who have heard some of GM's plans on this.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I do believe ours was listed as a line item on the invoice. It's definitely in the recall procedure.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I am quite certain my fuel trim was changed. For one my last regen went 840 miles with mixed driving, never went that long before with mixed driving. I think I have a pretty good dealer doing my service work, hoping it stays trouble free, I can fully understand how frustrated some folks that keep having recall emission issues, I love the car but if I have continued problems I would buy something else.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes Diesel I know you're right and so for I'm only out for a new EGR that was replaced at 52000 miles. Been trouble free other than a dead battery. The recall I'm still putting it off. 
I'm not as far on the mileage as you and I think one other but I'm at 140000 and still happy with the car. It still avgs 48 to 50 mpgs every fill up and I'm not complaining on that.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I am not sure if my fuel trims were changed. I got near 1000 mile regens before the change with my typical driving. I get over 1000 now, but I attribute some of that to the fact that regen starts at 22 grams of soot now instead of 19 like it did before in my car.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

diesel said:


> I am not sure if my fuel trims were changed. I got near 1000 mile regens before the change with my typical driving. I get over 1000 now, but I attribute some of that to the fact that regen starts at 22 grams of soot now instead of 19 like it did before in my car.


If I recall it seems like when you had manual regens you indicated they changed the fuel trim then? Your driving more highway, I would expect longer regens.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

IndyDiesel said:


> If I recall it seems like when you had manual regens you indicated they changed the fuel trim then? Your driving more highway, I would expect longer regens.


It was only a theory, but looking back, I think it may have been an unfounded theory.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

BOTH mine specifically had fuel trims reset with the recall, 2 different dealerships. Neither has had any issues since the recall, and it's mixed driving with considerable city. That fuel trim reset seems a probable cause. Those with issues... It should be on dealership records whether they reset fuel trim or not. Paper work from both my dealerships showed a fuel trim reset..

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Gator said:


> Yes Diesel I know you're right and so for I'm only out for a new EGR that was replaced at 52000 miles. Been trouble free other than a dead battery. The recall I'm still putting it off.
> I'm not as far on the mileage as you and I think one other but I'm at 140000 and still happy with the car. It still avgs 48 to 50 mpgs every fill up and I'm not complaining on that.


sigh

averages 49 mpg


----------



## gammey4 (Oct 16, 2016)

boraz said:


> sigh
> 
> averages 49 mpg


I'm lucky to see 40.


----------



## magnusson (Jun 15, 2014)

I dropped off my CTD this morning. I guess the Tech is flying in from detroit this morning as well. Ill update when I find out on Monday. Hopefully GM's diesel Tech can figure it out.


----------



## Loftye (Apr 16, 2016)

I had the recall done about a month ago. Check engine light came on and the dealer said it was the "other" NOx sensor. Don't they use the same hardware? I haven't checked the code. I've also replaced the DEF tank heater....before that bulletin came out so now I'm waiting to get reimbursed.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I had the recall done about a month ago and 1000 miles ago, no CEL after or before recall. Hoping it stays this way. I am certain my fuel trim was changed and I know for sure they did a manual regen.

My initial vote on the thread was hadn't done recall, can't vote twice.

Hope all that are having recall issues get them resolved soon.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Wonder if we will get a recall on the recall letter to everybody?


----------



## D.A.N. 1400 (May 31, 2015)

I have a 2014 Cruze (diesel) with around 80,000 miles. I had the #1 NOX sensor replaced under the recall. The CEL came on the very next day. Took the car back to the dealer they pulled a P11DC code and told me that NOX sensor #2 was bad but not covered under the recall. I cleared the code with a scan tool, but the light came back about 300mi later. I cleared it again this evening. (haven't driven it yet) Since I am out of warranty I am going to have to pay out of pocket. I am hesitant to pay the $220 (Rock Auto) for a NOX sensor after reading on here of others replacing them numerous times. I am not super impressed with my local service department. I may take it to the dealer where I bought it if the CEL comes back on.

Others have talked about REGEN and manual REGEN not sure what that is.
Also intake clamps?? Hoping someone will chime in and shed some light on that for me.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

D.A.N. 1400 said:


> I have a 2014 Cruze (diesel) with around 80,000 miles. I had the #1 NOX sensor replaced under the recall. The CEL came on the very next day. Took the car back to the dealer they pulled a P11DC code and told me that NOX sensor #2 was bad but not covered under the recall. I cleared the code with a scan tool, but the light came back about 300mi later. I cleared it again this evening. (haven't driven it yet) Since I am out of warranty I am going to have to pay out of pocket. I am hesitant to pay the $220 (Rock Auto) for a NOX sensor after reading on here of others replacing them numerous times. I am not super impressed with my local service department. I may take it to the dealer where I bought it if the CEL comes back on.
> 
> Others have talked about REGEN and manual REGEN not sure what that is.
> Also intake clamps?? Hoping someone will chime in and shed some light on that for me.


There are five intake clamps that can be tightened with a standard screw driver, all in the front on passenger side.

All modern diesels have a diesel particulate filter or a DPF, it accumulates soot to keep it out of the environment. When it collects a certain amount, the car puts fuel in this filter and then ignites it inside the DPF to burn the soot off. The car does it automatically when needed, however, the dealer can manually do a regen as well and normally there is a cost involved but obviously not with a recall. I would for sure check th intake clamps, takes 2 min to tighten, mine were loose at 5000 miles.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

D.A.N. 1400 said:


> I have a 2014 Cruze (diesel) with around 80,000 miles. I had the #1 NOX sensor replaced under the recall. The CEL came on the very next day. Took the car back to the dealer they pulled a P11DC code and told me that NOX sensor #2 was bad but not covered under the recall. I cleared the code with a scan tool, but the light came back about 300mi later. I cleared it again this evening. (haven't driven it yet) Since I am out of warranty I am going to have to pay out of pocket. I am hesitant to pay the $220 (Rock Auto) for a NOX sensor after reading on here of others replacing them numerous times. I am not super impressed with my local service department. I may take it to the dealer where I bought it if the CEL comes back on.
> 
> Others have talked about REGEN and manual REGEN not sure what that is.
> Also intake clamps?? Hoping someone will chime in and shed some light on that for me.


Regen is when the car elevates exhaust temperature to burn soot from the DPF. A normal regen is done by the car when conditions are met, sensed by the ECU. A manual Regen is forced, normally by the dealership thru software. It brings up RPM and temperature while car is parked and also clears the DPF of soot. 

Intake clamps between on the intake on the engine have been known to lossen. For a turbo car that can be especially problematic, easy to check and correct if needed. There is a thread on this within this board for more details.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## D.A.N. 1400 (May 31, 2015)

Thanks, I figured the regen was talking about the DEF system. I assume that other than at the dealership their is no way for us the owner to initiate a regen? Thanks for the info on the clamps I will look for that post&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## Zenturii (Jan 15, 2017)

So far from what people have been saying on here the motor itself is durable. Maybe in the end, Gen1 CTDs will gradually be resold into states without emissions inspections and owners will take them to 250K with their "check engine" lights illuminated. Shrug.

I'm 3 years into a 5 year loan. Car was rear ended and repaired to spec, but with that in its history the trade value is probably close to my loan balance. (Wish I had known to ask about the "damage to value" claim - didn't know such a thing existed at the time.) Anyway I may as well keep a cool head with a car at 36K miles, if the main issue with it is dodging the CEL at inspection time.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Loftye said:


> I had the recall done about a month ago. Check engine light came on and the dealer said it was the "other" NOx sensor. Don't they use the same hardware? I haven't checked the code. I've also replaced the DEF tank heater....before that bulletin came out so now I'm waiting to get reimbursed.


That's a good question. I am not sure if the new sensor is the same p/n as the old one, or why it was determined it needed replaced.



Gator said:


> Wonder if we will get a recall on the recall letter to everybody?


That's exactly what I am waiting for.



D.A.N. 1400 said:


> I have a 2014 Cruze (diesel) with around 80,000 miles. I had the #1 NOX sensor replaced under the recall. The CEL came on the very next day. Took the car back to the dealer they pulled a P11DC code and told me that NOX sensor #2 was bad but not covered under the recall. I cleared the code with a scan tool, but the light came back about 300mi later. I cleared it again this evening. (haven't driven it yet) Since I am out of warranty I am going to have to pay out of pocket. I am hesitant to pay the $220 (Rock Auto) for a NOX sensor after reading on here of others replacing them numerous times. I am not super impressed with my local service department. I may take it to the dealer where I bought it if the CEL comes back on.
> 
> Others have talked about REGEN and manual REGEN not sure what that is.
> Also intake clamps?? Hoping someone will chime in and shed some light on that for me.


If I were you I would not rush to replace NOx sensor #2 because that's probably not the problem. I see others have responded to your regen question, but you can see when one is in progress with a Scangauge II or similar. 



D.A.N. 1400 said:


> Thanks, I figured the regen was talking about the DEF system. I assume that other than at the dealership their is no way for us the owner to initiate a regen? Thanks for the info on the clamps I will look for that post&#55357;&#56397;


The ability for an owner to initiate a manual regen is a very desirable feature. The only way to do so is if you have the very expensive Snap-On computer. Hopefully the technology makes its way down to the cheap handhelds eventually.



Zenturii said:


> So far from what people have been saying on here the motor itself is durable. Maybe in the end, Gen1 CTDs will gradually be resold into states without emissions inspections and owners will take them to 250K with their "check engine" lights illuminated. Shrug.
> 
> I'm 3 years into a 5 year loan. Car was rear ended and repaired to spec, but with that in its history the trade value is probably close to my loan balance. (Wish I had known to ask about the "damage to value" claim - didn't know such a thing existed at the time.) Anyway I may as well keep a cool head with a car at 36K miles, if the main issue with it is dodging the CEL at inspection time.


I am close to 200K miles on mine. I've done oil changes about every 15-16K on average. I still use zero oil in between changes, and nothing's ever gone wrong with the engine, turbo, injectors, glow plugs, transmission. This stuff seems built to last a LONG time.


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

D.A.N. 1400 said:


> I have a 2014 Cruze (diesel) with around 80,000 miles. I had the #1 NOX sensor replaced under the recall. The CEL came on the very next day. Took the car back to the dealer they pulled a P11DC code and told me that NOX sensor #2 was bad but not covered under the recall. I cleared the code with a scan tool, but the light came back about 300mi later. I cleared it again this evening. (haven't driven it yet) Since I am out of warranty I am going to have to pay out of pocket. I am hesitant to pay the $220 (Rock Auto) for a NOX sensor after reading on here of others replacing them numerous times. I am not super impressed with my local service department. I may take it to the dealer where I bought it if the CEL comes back on.
> 
> Others have talked about REGEN and manual REGEN not sure what that is.
> Also intake clamps?? Hoping someone will chime in and shed some light on that for me.


Do not put the downstream NOX2 sensor on. This will not fix your problem. The dealer is following the standard troubleshoot procedure for P11DC written by GM. My 14 CTD did the exact same thing as yours. Got the recall work done, CEL came on during the drive home. I went back the following day the dealer slapped a new downstream NOX2 sensor in and it fixed it for about 50 miles. Truth is, GM has fiddled with the programming and they are chasing the cause. My CTD has been back to the dealer 4 times since the recall. In fact, it is there right now and has been there since Monday. The latest thing GM told them to do was put a new EGR valve in. I wanted them to replace the EGR valve on the second trip but no joy. Dealer had to order the EGR valve, will be in today. 

If I were you I would call GM customer care and let them know what is going on. The CEL is directly related to the recall work and reflash of your ECU. They need to make this right for you. They broke it. You should not have to pay a dime for this work.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

D.A.N. 1400 said:


> Thanks, I figured the regen was talking about the DEF system. I assume that other than at the dealership their is no way for us the owner to initiate a regen? Thanks for the info on the clamps I will look for that post&#55357;&#56397;


There is a thread called "Torque app testers wanted". Look that up. There is a way to initiate a service Regen and even a normal regen. I've been one of the testers. The app is about $20, and adapter about $50. Well worth it for what it can do. Also monitors all kinds of vehicle specific parameters, including oil pressure. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

diesel said:


> That's a good question. I am not sure if the new sensor is the same p/n as the old one, or why it was determined it needed replaced.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Snipesy has the Biscan for GM app that uses the torque app, it can do both a service Regen and normal regen on command. I was a tester and verified BOTH. It's an amazing app.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson (Jun 15, 2014)

Interestingly the GM tech said today that about 2000 CTD's have done the recall and only around 200 or so are having the reocurring p11dc issue. They are going to put an analyzing tool on my car that will help them find specifically when the cel is firing(speed/grade/temp/throttle..) while im driving.


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

magnusson said:


> Interestingly the GM tech said today that about 2000 CTD's have done the recall and only around 200 or so are having the reocurring p11dc issue. They are going to put an analyzing tool on my car that will help them find specifically when the cel is firing(speed/grade/temp/throttle..) while im driving.


10% of everyone getting the recall done having their cars get screwed up in the process is pretty bad, although I believe the real percentage is much higher than that.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Based on what I've seen on the other thread...it _appears_ that those with the P11DC did _not_ have the fuel trims reset by the dealership. And those of us who did, don't seem to have the code problem. Granted - this is a smaller sample size than the total CTD owner base...but it does seem to be the trend.


----------



## Occams_Razor (Dec 9, 2016)

MP81 said:


> Based on what I've seen on the other thread...it _appears_ that those with the P11DC did _not_ have the fuel trims reset by the dealership. And those of us who did, don't seem to have the code problem. Granted - this is a smaller sample size than the total CTD owner base...but it does seem to be the trend.


_The other thread_? Link?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Oh, wait, my bad - I had two threads open and thought this was posted in the other one.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Hard to say exactly what the metrics are, I voted I hadn't done the recall, now I have done recall and over 1000 miles with no cel. I would guess GM has the metrics. By previous mistakes dealers have made with other issues, it wouldn't surprise me if some of the problems may be on the dealer level. If that theory is correct, you have a dealer not following the correct procedures, then there are cel problems and those dealers are trying to correct it and may not know what they are doing. Very difficult to know when we don't have the metrics of the magnitude of the problems.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

magnusson said:


> Interestingly the GM tech said today that about 2000 CTD's have done the recall and only around 200 or so are having the reocurring p11dc issue. They are going to put an analyzing tool on my car that will help them find specifically when the cel is firing(speed/grade/temp/throttle..) while im driving.


Interesting they revealed that to you. Usually they say "your car is the first GM's ever heard of this issue" even if there's a database full of cases. At least they are being forthcoming. It is a great sign that they are doing this with your car - it shows they really are trying to get to the root cause and fix it. That makes me feel hopeful.



justin13703 said:


> 10% of everyone getting the recall done having their cars get screwed up in the process is pretty bad, although I believe the real percentage is much higher than that.


The sample size in this poll is much lower than that, but of the people reporting, it looks like more than 50% are having an issue. That being said, the poll specifically states over 1000 miles from the time of the recall, so that may play a role as well. I think a much higher percentage of those 2000 cars will eventually develop the P11DC.



MP81 said:


> Based on what I've seen on the other thread...it _appears_ that those with the P11DC did _not_ have the fuel trims reset by the dealership. And those of us who did, don't seem to have the code problem. Granted - this is a smaller sample size than the total CTD owner base...but it does seem to be the trend.


I confirmed with my dealership they did reset the fuel trims. I've so far had several CEL and one "Poor DEF" message.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Latest update on mine. Since the CEL went out on its own, I have driven the past 1000 miles with no further issues, which is the furthest I've gone since the recall without a CEL. It seems as if it's happier when you let the light clear on its own, rather than resetting it with a scan tool. I will keep posting updates, and thanks to everybody else for posting your updates. This is turning into an epic thread. Thanks to @IndyDiesel for suggesting this poll!


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Maybe in a couple more months we do a new poll. Maybe a couple more options. As more get recall done it will provide more metrics. Assuming the longer to go without a CEL the better. Sounds like many had a CEL. Almost immediately or shortly after.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

diesel said:


> I confirmed with my dealership they did reset the fuel trims. I've so far had several CEL and one "Poor DEF" message.


Confirmed on your invoice?

Well so much for that theory. Dammit.


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

I pick up my car on Tuesday. I talked to the dealer Friday night, they put a EGR valve in and have to drive it 300 miles. We'll see....


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

MP81 said:


> Confirmed on your invoice?
> 
> Well so much for that theory. Dammit.


The service manager chatted with the tech about it. It's a small dealership with one diesel tech and me being the only CTD they service, so the combination of the conversation and checking the records confirms it.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

diesel said:


> The service manager chatted with the tech about it. It's a small dealership with one diesel tech and me being the only CTD they service, so the combination of the conversation and checking the records confirms it.


****, well the thought was solid up until that. I feel like there has to be _something_ that causes some people to have repeated issues, and others to have none.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I forgot to add this bit of info about my car. When I got the Poor Quality DEF message, I put the transmission into manual mode on the highway and drove at WOT at the highest RPM possible for a few miles. I then repeated this every couple days since then. (All the way up to 5000 RPMS). I am not sure if it's related or not, but since I started doing that, the CEL has not returned, and I am up to about 1200 miles since the light went out now.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Interesting that the wide open throttle helped. I noticed that the service Regen runs at 3000 RPM, which is much higher flow and RPM than a normal regen (unless you drive really fast!).

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I am going to periodically check with my dealer to see if an update's been released. Anybody with any info on this please post if you get it before I do.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Looks like there are now 2 members (including me) that got the Poor DEF quality message after the recall. 

(Sourcing from another post) http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/201-...182210-its-finally-my-turn-7.html#post2725410


----------



## D.A.N. 1400 (May 31, 2015)

JRB'sOilburningCruze said:


> Do not put the downstream NOX2 sensor on. This will not fix your problem. The dealer is following the standard troubleshoot procedure for P11DC written by GM. My 14 CTD did the exact same thing as yours. Got the recall work done, CEL came on during the drive home. I went back the following day the dealer slapped a new downstream NOX2 sensor in and it fixed it for about 50 miles. Truth is, GM has fiddled with the programming and they are chasing the cause. My CTD has been back to the dealer 4 times since the recall. In fact, it is there right now and has been there since Monday. The latest thing GM told them to do was put a new EGR valve in. I wanted them to replace the EGR valve on the second trip but no joy. Dealer had to order the EGR valve, will be in today.
> 
> If I were you I would call GM customer care and let them know what is going on. The CEL is directly related to the recall work and reflash of your ECU. They need to make this right for you. They broke it. You should not have to pay a dime for this work.


Thanks for the info. I was due an oil change, while I was in there I tightened the intake clamps. (Based off of how tight mine were I can see how some might say they were loose. I think they are just torqued to a low tourqe spec from the factory maybe 12-15 in lbs. I would say mine were "snug" not loose. But I tightened them regardless). My CEL is still off from when I recently cleared it. I have decided not to replace the second NOX sensor if the light comes back on I am just going to continue to check and clear the codes as long as nothing new comes up and Fuel mileage and drivability remain unaffected it's a far cheaper option.

I have a 2007 Pontiac Torrent the fuel pump started leaking fuel after we were out of warranty. I had a mom & pop shop change it, it cost me around $800. Fast forward about 10 months and I get a letter from GM stating that if I have had my fuel pump replaced by an "authorized GM technician" that GM will reimburse me for the repairs. (much like the DEF tank issue) Needless to say I had to eat the 800 because my shop was not authorized, however since I was out of warranty the dealer wanted about $1600 at the time. I have a feeling this NOX/P11DC thing will turn into a similar deal. I am not willing to spent $$$$ waiting for GM to get right.


----------



## JSWCTD2014 (Nov 28, 2016)

I have found this the same for me, however, every time i'm driving i'm dreading the CEL coming on.


diesel said:


> Latest update on mine. Since the CEL went out on its own, I have driven the past 1000 miles with no further issues, which is the furthest I've gone since the recall without a CEL. It seems as if it's happier when you let the light clear on its own, rather than resetting it with a scan tool. I will keep posting updates, and thanks to everybody else for posting your updates. This is turning into an epic thread. Thanks to @IndyDiesel for suggesting this poll!


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

Picked up my car this morning. They put a new EGR valve in. Drove it through some stop and go traffic this morning, so far so good.

This is what the invoice says:
Found P11DC-00 set current in the ECM. Ran through diagnostics for DTC P11DC. Diagnostics lead to NOX 2 replacement again. Called TAC. Case #8-2563982048. TAC advised to replace EGR Valve for the possibility of it leaking while hot intermittently. Verified EGR valve does not leak cold. Replaced EGR valve and gaskets. Verified operation and sealing. Air leak ratio 1:1 when commanded shut. Verified proper NOX sensor operation on test drive. Verified NOX operation with service regeneration. No DTC's after repair 4024770 .5 + .3 Diag.

Part #'s replaced:
55593617 Valve Kit
12647009 Plate


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

JRB'sOilburningCruze said:


> Picked up my car this morning. They put a new EGR valve in. Drove it through some stop and go traffic this morning, so far so good.
> 
> This is what the invoice says:
> Found P11DC-00 set current in the ECM. Ran through diagnostics for DTC P11DC. Diagnostics lead to NOX 2 replacement again. Called TAC. Case #8-2563982048. TAC advised to replace EGR Valve for the possibility of it leaking while hot intermittently. Verified EGR valve does not leak cold. Replaced EGR valve and gaskets. Verified operation and sealing. Air leak ratio 1:1 when commanded shut. Verified proper NOX sensor operation on test drive. Verified NOX operation with service regeneration. No DTC's after repair 4024770 .5 + .3 Diag.
> ...


Hope this is the answer for yours and others with the CEL after recall


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

EGR would make sense as the culprit. On the Cummins the were known to wreak havoc.. found out I could upplug it with no adverse reactions, except MIL, which becomes an engine running light! Not sure what happens on CTD if one did same.. but if the valve is leaking by when commanded shut, that would generate excessive soot, I'd think more frequently Regen as well.. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

JRB'sOilburningCruze said:


> Picked up my car this morning. They put a new EGR valve in. Drove it through some stop and go traffic this morning, so far so good.
> 
> This is what the invoice says:
> Found P11DC-00 set current in the ECM. Ran through diagnostics for DTC P11DC. Diagnostics lead to NOX 2 replacement again. Called TAC. Case #8-2563982048. TAC advised to replace EGR Valve for the possibility of it leaking while hot intermittently. Verified EGR valve does not leak cold. Replaced EGR valve and gaskets. Verified operation and sealing. Air leak ratio 1:1 when commanded shut. Verified proper NOX sensor operation on test drive. Verified NOX operation with service regeneration. No DTC's after repair 4024770 .5 + .3 Diag.
> ...


Thanks for the update. That's interesting. 



MRO1791 said:


> EGR would make sense as the culprit. On the Cummins the were known to wreak havoc.. found out I could upplug it with no adverse reactions, except MIL, which becomes an engine running light! Not sure what happens on CTD if one did same.. but if the valve is leaking by when commanded shut, that would generate excessive soot, I'd think more frequently Regen as well..
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


As far as mine goes, I've seen less soot buildup, even with the CEL on.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

The lastest on mine: I've now gone over 2K miles with no CEL (the first 5000 miles had recurring CEL), since the CEL went out on its own. This includes some extensive idling in the cold too. I am starting to develop a theory about this. Whatever reason they force a regen as part of the recall may not be quite enough to burn off whatever they are trying to burn off. My CEL went away after about the 5th regen, and I'm not up to 7 regens since the recall. I've also been regularly doing the redline WOT thing every couple days. I am not saying that it's resolved itself, but whatever was triggering the light seems to have mysteriously vanished.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Starting to see a few more EGR valve replacements a little to soon. Mine was replaced at 52000 miles. Expensive repair. 
Did not fall under drivetrain or emissions warranty.


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

Gator said:


> Starting to see a few more EGR valve replacements a little to soon. Mine was replaced at 52000 miles. Expensive repair.
> Did not fall under drivetrain or emissions warranty.


I would have thought the EGR valve is under the emissions warranty. My car has 52K miles, and it was replaced under warranty. 

And, EGR is not all that expensive. Right now Amazon has it for $162.00. Hopefully your dealer did not stiff you too bad.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

750.00 dealer repair for me all aty expense. Consider yourself lucky they fixed under warranty. I was told it fell under emissions and only had a two year warranty on that part.
To prove my point before someone argues it get your owners manual out and look at the * mark by the name part and you will find only a few emmisions are warranties to 80000 as many of you think.
The EGR also per gm did not fall under drivetrain components.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yeah - usually only the cat and maybe a couple other things get the 80k warranty.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Gator said:


> Starting to see a few more EGR valve replacements a little to soon. Mine was replaced at 52000 miles. Expensive repair.
> Did not fall under drivetrain or emissions warranty.


Interesting.. how the EGR is not emmisions is beyond comprehension. The ONLY reason it exists is emmisions!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Gator said:


> Starting to see a few more EGR valve replacements a little to soon. Mine was replaced at 52000 miles. Expensive repair.
> Did not fall under drivetrain or emissions warranty.


I think at least some of the EGR replacements after the recall work are dealers throwing parts at the car. In your case, it was a definite problem. I think in many of the cases post-recall it's more of a "let's see if this fixes it"


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

diesel said:


> I think at least some of the EGR replacements after the recall work are dealers throwing parts at the car. In your case, it was a definite problem. I think in many of the cases post-recall it's more of a "let's see if this fixes it"


I'm cautiously optimistic on the EGR repair. I've driven the car farther than any other time after P11DC repair and no CEL yet. 

And $750 to change an EGR? That is highway robbery. If I can buy it on Amazon for $162, I would think the dealer can get it a whole lot cheaper. I think the EGR is on the backside of the engine. I'll look but I do not think it is all that difficult to change.


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

Yeah 750 for an egr replacement, they hosed you. I cant see a dealer needing more than an hour to do it, so minus the cost of the part, you basically payed 600-650 an hour for labor.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

At the time the repair was made the car was only out a year. Second dealers don't deal with Amazon and I would say the part wasn't even on the open market. 
Yes I felt it was expensive but what do you do. I'm still seeing the EGR valve on gm sites for around 300


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

Gator said:


> At the time the repair was made the car was only out a year. Second dealers don't deal with Amazon and I would say the part wasn't even on the open market.
> Yes I felt it was expensive but what do you do. I'm still seeing the EGR valve on gm sites for around 300


My point was, yes I know dealers don't deal with Amazon, but the part listed on Amazon is an AC-Delco/GM part #. The dealer could have sourced the part from GM for a lot less than $162.00. The $162.00 is retail price. It pains me to see someone get ripped off by their dealer. Even with the gasket, I bet it is not more than a half hour repair. My other point is, this should have been covered by warranty. If my EGR was covered at 52K miles why was yours not? I do not have an extended warranty. And it wasn't the dealer eating this for me. I've given them no work beyond "free maintenance", warranty, and recalls. I've done all the maintenance items myself post 25K miles.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

JRB'sOilburningCruze said:


> My point was, yes I know dealers don't deal with Amazon, but the part listed on Amazon is an AC-Delco/GM part #. The dealer could have sourced the part from GM for a lot less than $162.00. The $162.00 is retail price. It pains me to see someone get ripped off by their dealer. Even with the gasket, I bet it is not more than a half hour repair. My other point is, this should have been covered by warranty. If my EGR was covered at 52K miles why was yours not? I do not have an extended warranty. And it wasn't the dealer eating this for me. I've given them no work beyond "free maintenance", warranty, and recalls. I've done all the maintenance items myself post 25K miles.


It doesn't take many service calls to exceed the margin on selling the new car. In today's market, I think they make more margin on service than they do sales of the Cruze. I don't mind paying a fair price, but service has became closer to rape than fair service at a fair price. I guess there is a reason that some dealerships are called "stealerships"


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

I get your point, but like I said there was a good chance at the time with the car only being on the market a year you would not even find the part on the open market, today is not what it was 3 years ago when the repair was made. 
Also I was out of town when the car decided not to start. It was in the body shop for a repair and I received a call your car won't start. 
Funny I drove it there but I'm 1000 miles away on vacation. So I just told them to fix it and that was the bill.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Here's the warranty on EGR valve like I said consider your self lucky if they fixed it under warranty


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Two year warranty


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

This was Nov 2014 EGR valve replacement


----------



## gammey4 (Oct 16, 2016)

3,xxx miles later and my check engine light is back on. P21dd this time though.


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

Update... I'm beyond angry. Got the P11DC on the way home tonight. Less than 200 Miles since the last repair at the dealer. I'll call them in the morning. GM broke this, they need to get this fixed.


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

Gator said:


> I get your point, but like I said there was a good chance at the time with the car only being on the market a year you would not even find the part on the open market, today is not what it was 3 years ago when the repair was made.
> Also I was out of town when the car decided not to start. It was in the body shop for a repair and I received a call your car won't start.
> Funny I drove it there but I'm 1000 miles away on vacation. So I just told them to fix it and that was the bill.


Regardless of whether the parts were available on the open market or not, what he was saying is that dealer cost on that part is probably less than 100 dollars and it took them no more than an hour at most to replace it. It just sucks to see people taken advantage of like that. They knew you were in a position where you were going to want them to fix it so they bent you over. And even if that is a standard charge, 750 dollars to replace that part is nothing less than robbery.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

I agree with the bend over, considering the 3 hour labor fee for a part with only 2 screws, it's behind me I'll move on from it but it is what it is. I was out of town and the car needed fixed. 
I also see gm charging way to much for sensors on here, in the beginning we all payed a premium for the car and later on the price dropped so other than labor none of know what the price was for that part when my repair was made and gm sets the book rate for the said repair. As later on goes and parts come available prices drop. 
Cost for parts on these cars are all over the place just like a fuel filter goes from 80 to 130 depending were you buy it.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm way late on a response but 3000km and no code since the recall


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Gator said:


> I get your point, but like I said there was a good chance at the time with the car only being on the market a year you would not even find the part on the open market, today is not what it was 3 years ago when the repair was made.
> Also I was out of town when the car decided not to start. It was in the body shop for a repair and I received a call your car won't start.
> Funny I drove it there but I'm 1000 miles away on vacation. So I just told them to fix it and that was the bill.


I've been in that situation. To me, it's more important that it gets diagnosed and fixed right than it costing more. Both times I had issues with the car that needed immediate attention, i was 500 miles from home. I found a good, but expensive, dealer that fixed it both times correctly. In that case, I was more than OK with it.



gammey4 said:


> 3,xxx miles later and my check engine light is back on. P21dd this time though.


Have you already had the reservoir for the DEF replaced under the extended warranty? That's likely causing your P21DD and unrelated to this.



JRB'sOilburningCruze said:


> Update... I'm beyond angry. Got the P11DC on the way home tonight. Less than 200 Miles since the last repair at the dealer. I'll call them in the morning. GM broke this, they need to get this fixed.


That stinks. Well, please post updates as you get them and good luck. In a sense, you're doing a larger service to the community here because it might help GM figure this out.

-- Update on mine. I went over 2000 miles with no CEL after it cleared itself, and it popped on again last night. I am going to try the high RPM WOT thing again.


----------



## gammey4 (Oct 16, 2016)

diesel said:


> I've been in that situation. To me, it's more important that it gets diagnosed and fixed right than it costing more. Both times I had issues with the car that needed immediate attention, i was 500 miles from home. I found a good, but expensive, dealer that fixed it both times correctly. In that case, I was more than OK with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The car only has 25,xxx miles on it so I doubt it. I bought it cpo with 16,000. I know it's unrelated, just frustrating with another check engine light and another trip to the dealership.


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

The car goes back to the dealer tomorrow. Dealer is having a meeting with the GM Area rep to discuss. The Shop Foreman, Technician, & Quality Control Tech will be meeting with GM. The Foreman and Service Writer are trying to get an engineer from GM to come out. I called GM this morning and opened a case with them. I pretty much begged them to send an engineer out. I'll keep everyone posted with progress.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

Everyone here please see my post in the general forum, this recall has been suspended by GM as of today until further notice due to issues with the ECM program.


----------



## starspangled6.0 (Apr 16, 2016)

Just got the P11D7 code today, after around 4000 miles since the recall. I have been tootling around post since early January with not a lot of freeway driving, so perhaps that played a factor?

Taking a dive into solving these issues once and for all, and will be making tweaks to the ECM and adding some serious lightness to the exhaust system very soon. I know they shut off the EGR in the tune, not sure about the NOX sensors, but it seems to me that these motors (and every diesel before them) operate with as little EPA restrictions as possible.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

CruzeDan said:


> Everyone here please see my post in the general forum, this recall has been suspended by GM as of today until further notice due to issues with the ECM program.


That's great news!


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

JRB'sOilburningCruze said:


> The car goes back to the dealer tomorrow. Dealer is having a meeting with the GM Area rep to discuss. The Shop Foreman, Technician, & Quality Control Tech will be meeting with GM. The Foreman and Service Writer are trying to get an engineer from GM to come out. I called GM this morning and opened a case with them. I pretty much begged them to send an engineer out. I'll keep everyone posted with progress.


The other good news is, my dealer put me in a 2017 Traverse as a loaner. Nice car. Quiet, smooth. Lots of room.


----------



## magnusson (Jun 15, 2014)

Update on mine. The dealer flew out a GM tech from detroit and he has had the car for a week. They put on about 1000 miles on my car and couldnt replicate the p11dc CEL. I picked up my car this morning with a tool that analyzes my driving. The Tech thinks that when Nox 1 was flashed with the recall Nox 2 was missed and its something to do with a specific duty cycle that is causing the issue. He reassured me this issue will be completely fixed soon and GM is working hard to fix the program. When the CEL comes back on I'll take it back in and hopefully we will all have a good program flash and get over this pain in the behind. He made it sound like they already had a new program but wanted to confirm what driving style was causing it specifically. Fingers crossed.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

magnusson said:


> Update on mine. The dealer flew out a GM tech from detroit and he has had the car for a week. They put on about 1000 miles on my car and couldnt replicate the p11dc CEL. I picked up my car this morning with a tool that analyzes my driving. The Tech thinks that when Nox 1 was flashed with the recall Nox 2 was missed and its something to do with a specific duty cycle that is causing the issue. He reassured me this issue will be completely fixed soon and GM is working hard to fix the program. When the CEL comes back on I'll take it back in and hopefully we will all have a good program flash and get over this pain in the behind. He made it sound like they already had a new program but wanted to confirm what driving style was causing it specifically. Fingers crossed.


That is encouraging news about your car. Do they do anything to compensate you for driving your car for 1000 miles? In a sense, they are using customer cars to do real life testing to provide a proper fix for all of us that have Cruze diesels. The folks like yourself should get something for that in my view. Thanks for posting your experiences with your Cruze. Good luck to you.


----------



## magnusson (Jun 15, 2014)

IndyDiesel said:


> That is encouraging news about your car. Do they do anything to compensate you for driving your car for 1000 miles? In a sense, they are using customer cars to do real life testing to provide a proper fix for all of us that have Cruze diesels. The folks like yourself should get something for that in my view. Thanks for posting your experiences with your Cruze. Good luck to you.


I gave them the go ahead to put as many miles as it took and filled up the tank for them. Im at the point where as long as they can get this annoying CEL fixed everything else will be excused. I must admit they have taken great care of me through out. Ive had 5 loaner cars and multiple parts and havent spent a penny even being outside of the bumper to bumper warranty. Hopefully soon it will be an issue of the past.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

magnusson said:


> I gave them the go ahead to put as many miles as it took and filled up the tank for them. Im at the point where as long as they can get this annoying CEL fixed everything else will be excused. I must admit they have taken great care of me through out. Ive had 5 loaner cars and multiple parts and havent spent a penny even being outside of the bumper to bumper warranty. Hopefully soon it will be an issue of the past.


You appear to have quite the amazing dealer. Great to hear stories like that of dealers actually taking care of their customers. Thus far, our local dealer has been fantastic as well.


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

Update..... Dealer put the original software calibration back on. The dealer called and asked if I wanted to put miles on it or if I wanted to drive it. I picked it up on the way home from work tonight. Dealer is about 30 miles from my house, all good so far. The car runs well. As usual, I'll keep everyone updated. 

I hope GM gets this figured out.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Yesterday I had the old calibration put on my car and so far so good. It will be interesting in my case to see if I get the one that my car had previously which starts a regen at 19 grams, or if I will have the one that most others had that starts it at 22 grams. I think these cars left the factory with at least 2 different calibrations.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

My dealership, Freeway Chevrolet in Tempe has been the same.


----------



## riverratlou (Jan 14, 2017)

Soo. Does this mean the recall letter from GM is on hold ??? Just got back from AZ and my 2014 CTD ran like a champ...48mpg @ 80mph with no recall work @33000 miles...Guess I did the right thing by saying...if it ain't broke..don't fix it !!! (Post meant for Cruze Dan)


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

riverratlou said:


> Soo. Does this mean the recall letter from GM is on hold ???


Yes


----------



## Mw548 (Feb 16, 2017)

My 2014 cruze diesel was working great until i had the recall done. Less then 5000 miles after the recall the check engine light came on back in december. I broght it in and they told me that the nox sensor two was bad. After first saying it was probably going to be a recall or warranty They replaced the position 2 sensor and charged me over 700 dollars. Now it has been about a month with less then two thousand miles on and the same code came up today. This thing is going back in tommorrow


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

They charged you $700 to replace the NOx 2 sensor? That should only be a few hundred dollars including labor and dealer markup on the part...


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

Mw548 said:


> My 2014 cruze diesel was working great until i had the recall done. Less then 5000 miles after the recall the check engine light came on back in december. I broght it in and they told me that the nox sensor two was bad. After first saying it was probably going to be a recall or warranty They replaced the position 2 sensor and charged me over 700 dollars. Now it has been about a month with less then two thousand miles on and the same code came up today. This thing is going back in tommorrow


First off, $700.00 is just crazy. Second, if they updated your software when they did the NOX sensor, they need to put it back to what it came with out of of the factory. I had the recall work done and got nothing but P11DC codes. Took it back to them 5 times. It was not the dealers fault, totally GM's. GM finally pulled the current ECM programming and is setting the cars back to the original programming. So far mine has been fine. I've put about 450 miles on it since they reset it to the original program.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Mw548 said:


> My 2014 cruze diesel was working great until i had the recall done. Less then 5000 miles after the recall the check engine light came on back in december. I broght it in and they told me that the nox sensor two was bad. After first saying it was probably going to be a recall or warranty They replaced the position 2 sensor and charged me over 700 dollars. Now it has been about a month with less then two thousand miles on and the same code came up today. This thing is going back in tommorrow


They need to give you your $700 back. The recall caused the problem and they threw a part at your car that did not fix the problem.

The dealers are in the dark about this, unfortunately. I had to tell my dealer not to replace NOx#2 and later about the recall to the recall. Unfortunately most owners will not be on this forum and will not be armed with this information.


----------



## Mw548 (Feb 16, 2017)

I said the same thing they charged 421$ for the part and the rest labor. Last week they reprogrammed it back to the factory program. i am starting the process to see who to talk to from here. I thought when i brought it in since it was a nox sensor code it was rework. Needless to say i was not happy but what ya gonna do gotta have my car. Worst part is i traded a 2007 grand prix in on it with 190k on it and this thing has been in shop more already more then that car ever was.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I think they owe you the entire cost back. 

$421 for a $200 sensor is complete bullshit. ~$275 for labor on a half-hour job is also horseshit. 

Get your money back and definitely find a different dealer!


----------



## Mw548 (Feb 16, 2017)

The worst part is im very mechanically skilled but nobody carries the sensor besides gm i called around to five or six parts stores and they dont have a listing for the part. Have you tried to get the part its kinda a hot item right now. I found a listing from gm parts direct for 241$. Due to work schedule dont have the time to tackle it right now. And before getting mad and searching this forum i had no idea this was going on just wish i woulda done some homework before and i coulda avoided the hassle.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Both NOx #1 and #2 sensors are available for ~$190 on Rock Auto. (#1 is in stock, #2 is out of stock, but was in stock yesterday).

Still - your dealer needs to refund the entire purchase, as the recall caused it - therefore you shouldn't be on the hook for it.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

The number of instances where NOx sensor #2 has actually gone bad is next to zero, based on everything I've read on this forum from day one.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

diesel said:


> The number of instances where NOx sensor #2 has actually gone bad is next to zero, based on everything I've read on this forum from day one.


We had NOx #2 codes well prior to the recall being performed (it happened along with the O2, NOx#1, and the DEF Heater) - they just cleared the NOx#2 codes when they did all that work instead of replacing it. The CEL would come and go - since it was in the summer (no need for car start), I didn't really care. When the car went in for its last oil change, and to have the recall performed (since the car was there, the dealer wanted to take care of it, which was fine since we get a loaner; this was prior to our knowledge of the aftermath which luckily, so far, we haven't been a part of), I told them to fix the NOx#2 sensor they never did the first time. Whether or not they replaced it, or did something, it hasn't thrown a code since.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

So researching this P11dc and came across this thread.

This morning, the car lit up like a Christmas Tree. For reference, I had the NOx recall done about 600ish miles ago and the car had just sat for 4 days.

Upon startup, I am getting DEF errors, with the DEF light on and the screen showing a message with a 99 mile countdown. 

My commute is 30 miles one way, so I continue to work. About half-way the DEF light turns off, and then comes back on. Couple miles later its off for the rest of the trip.

However, a CEL remained behind, and it's the P11dc everyone is talking about. Should I reset and see what happens? I am nervous about bringing it in to the dealer as I just shelled out $450 for a DEF injector repair I accidentally damaged myself...

So, chalk one more for P11dc after NOx replacement...


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

danny5 said:


> so researching this p11dc and came across this thread.
> 
> This morning, the car lit up like a christmas tree. For reference, i had the nox recall done about 600ish miles ago and the car had just sat for 4 days.
> 
> ...


danny5!


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

EricSmit said:


> danny5!


Welcome to the Cruze world! Where all Sonic owners go???


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Danny5 said:


> So researching this P11dc and came across this thread.
> 
> This morning, the car lit up like a Christmas Tree. For reference, I had the NOx recall done about 600ish miles ago and the car had just sat for 4 days.
> 
> ...


Since GM has recalled the recall, I'd imagine if you bring it to the dealer, they'll revert to the previous ECM calibration.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

MP81 said:


> Since GM has recalled the recall, I'd imagine if you bring it to the dealer, they'll revert to the previous ECM calibration.


^^^ This. 1500 miles since they reversed the recall and no further issues in my car.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Danny5 said:


> Welcome to the Cruze world! Where all Sonic owners go???


I couldn't help myself!

https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170221/779e4b1fc45329a98b7acbed87211221.jpg

https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170221/6c2d6f596ea9267ac7982ed50db0a93f.jpg[


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

EricSmit said:


> I couldn't help myself!
> 
> https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170221/779e4b1fc45329a98b7acbed87211221.jpg
> 
> https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170221/6c2d6f596ea9267ac7982ed50db0a93f.jpg[


Ha ha, like a bigger Sonic. I approve of the color too 



diesel said:


> ^^^ This. 1500 miles since they reversed the recall and no further issues in my car.


Since I am running the Trifecta Tune, I asked them not to load the re-calibrated ECM. You would think I would notice a difference between stock and tune, but I've just been commuting and not doing much else.

I'll load my tune back in tonight and keep an eye on the dash.


----------



## Mw548 (Feb 16, 2017)

They reprogrammed mine and the code went away so hopefully this car will be then end of problems with the sensors.... and as far as the refund goes we will see trying to deal with gm am supposed to hear back in the next couple days. The reason i paid the 700 is cuz the dealer told me before the repair its more then likely going to be covered in the future and i would be reimbursed due to the amount of problems people had if it werent for that i would taken it sown the road to the diesel performance shop and had them delete the stuff anyways.
After warranty its all coming off.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Mw548 said:


> They reprogrammed mine and the code went away so hopefully this car will be then end of problems with the sensors.... and as far as the refund goes we will see trying to deal with gm am supposed to hear back in the next couple days. The reason i paid the 700 is cuz the dealer told me before the repair its more then likely going to be covered in the future and i would be reimbursed due to the amount of problems people had if it werent for that i would taken it sown the road to the diesel performance shop and had them delete the stuff anyways.
> After warranty its all coming off.


Glad to hear it's all working now. Keep us posted.


----------



## gnay (Mar 3, 2017)

Have a 2014 Cruze diesel. Just spent over $600 getting NOX position 2 sensor. Received recall in the mail, saying NOX position 1 sensor needs changed. Could one of the sensors being bad, cause the other to go bad?


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm having the recall done next month when it's in for inspection.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

gnay said:


> Have a 2014 Cruze diesel. Just spent over $600 getting NOX position 2 sensor. Received recall in the mail, saying NOX position 1 sensor needs changed. Could one of the sensors being bad, cause the other to go bad?


Doubtful. In your case, since you never had the recall done, your sensor 2 may have actually been bad, however I'd bring it up with the dealer if the issues persist/ What was the exact diagnosis that led to your replacement?



Su8pack1 said:


> I'm having the recall done next month when it's in for inspection.


 Don't do it! Actually the dealer shouldn't do it even if you ask for it. The recall has been suspended.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

My dealer just sent me a postcard reminding me to get the recall done today lol


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

I received a post card earlier. I guess not all dealerships are up to date that it was suspended. lol


----------



## magnusson (Jun 15, 2014)

mkohan said:


> I received a post card earlier. I guess not all dealerships are up to date that it was suspended. lol


Recall of the Recall potentially?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

magnusson said:


> Recall of the Recall potentially?


http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-g...-1-sensor-replacement-recall-suspended-3.html


----------



## TheDog (Mar 27, 2014)

Our Diesel Cruze has had P11DC errors consistently since the recall but interestingly there have been two times when the CEL went out for a while. Normally somebody else drives the Cruze but both times when I drove it more than an hour the CEL has gone out for me. In our case I know that I drive with a steadier throttle than the daily driver. We both have similar long mixed highway commutes.


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

magnusson said:


> Recall of the Recall potentially?


Probably the service department fishing for work. My VIN no longer shows a recall pending on the GM recall web site.


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

just had a cel code P11DC poped up yesterday, at just 24000 km, I found few clamps loose, actually all 5 were loose don't know if related but I tight them up and I cleared the code with my Scangauge, then I took it for a ride, about 100 km, no code so far. I don't want to believe that GM would throw a code remotely through OnStar...just thinking. I mention here that I didn't do any recalls as of now.


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

pacolino said:


> just had a cel code P11DC poped up yesterday, at just 24000 km, I found few clamps loose, actually all 5 were loose don't know if related but I tight them up and I cleared the code with my Scangauge, then I took it for a ride, about 100 km, no code so far. I don't want to believe that GM would throw a code remotely through OnStar...just thinking. I mention here that I didn't do any recalls as of now.


No, GM is definitely not remotely sending you false check engine codes. They have enough problems with these cars without getting themselves involved in some fake CEL conspiracy.


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

justin13703 said:


> No, GM is definitely not remotely sending you false check engine codes. They have enough problems with these cars without getting themselves involved in some fake CEL conspiracy.


I had cleared my cel code the other day, no cels since then, the coincidence is to high getting this cel and the warranty card notice from GM

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

pacolino said:


> justin13703 said:
> 
> 
> > No, GM is definitely not remotely sending you false check engine codes. They have enough problems with these cars without getting themselves involved in some fake CEL conspiracy.
> ...


Lol, it was just a coincidence. For one, your car is under warranty. Why would they be randomly picking people out to send false check engine codes to, while their car is covered under warranty? Also, the recall has been suspended by gm. Literally the only thing it would have done was cost them money, not you.

There isn't always some hidden meaning behind everything. There is not someone sitting behind a computer at gm sending fake CEL's to your car while it's under warranty. Lol


----------



## Mw548 (Feb 16, 2017)

I recieved a letter today saying not to get the recall done!


----------



## oldestof11 (Apr 3, 2016)

Got my letter yesterday. Tune is being held off I guess. I don't want to have to put the crap back on so they can warranty the work and I take it back off.


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

Paculino, have you ever had any of the nox sensors replaced? Now I'm just thinking because usually the p11dc code only showed up after the recall, its strange to see it when the recall hasn't been done. I'm just curious if your nox sensors are still the factory ones or if they have been replaced at any point


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

pandrad61 said:


> Got this in the mail today. glad to see them taking it seriously.
> View attachment 223746
> View attachment 223754


I don't like their game, I feal like a rat in their lab ?


justin13703 said:


> Paculino, have you ever had any of the nox sensors replaced? Now I'm just thinking because usually the p11dc code only showed up after the recall, its strange to see it when the recall hasn't been done. I'm just curious if your nox sensors are still the factory ones or if they have been replaced at any point


Nothing has been done on my car, everything is factory original, that's why it's curious why I got the code.

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

pacolino said:


> I don't like their game, I feal like a rat in their lab 
> 
> Nothing has been done on my car, everything is factory original, that's why it's curious why I got the code.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


That could be part of the issue, I thought at one point they changed part numbers on the nox sensors or something. I could be wrong though but I thought they have been updated at some point


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

pacolino said:


> I don't like their game, I feal like a rat in their lab 
> 
> Nothing has been done on my car, everything is factory original, that's why it's curious why I got the code.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


Yes it is unusual to get the P11DC without the recall.



justin13703 said:


> That could be part of the issue, I thought at one point they changed part numbers on the nox sensors or something. I could be wrong though but I thought they have been updated at some point


As far as I know, the p/n are the same. Can anybody correct me on this?


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

diesel said:


> Yes it is unusual to get the P11DC without the recall.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I know, the p/n are the same. Can anybody correct me on this?


You're probably right, I thought I remembered a change in them I while back but I could be thinking of something else.


----------



## JSWCTD2014 (Nov 28, 2016)

I just finally gave up, had the dealer buy the car back and got the Colorado diesel.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

JSWCTD2014 said:


> I just finally gave up, had the dealer buy the car back and got the Colorado diesel.


Hope that works well for you and dealer gave you a fair price for trade.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Been reading the pickup are throwing emissions CEL also. I'll sit back and wait. Maybe Trump can eleminate the EPA scam of DEF


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2017)

Just picked up a diesel for cheap that is throwing CEL for P11DC and P21DD but is still under warranty. Dropping the car off tomorrow to get it all sorted out. Besides that stuff I am in love with this vehicle.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

Reverted back several thousand miles ago and car has run again without one hiccup. Love this car!!!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

call me kelly said:


> Just picked up a diesel for cheap that is throwing CEL for P11DC and P21DD but is still under warranty. Dropping the car off tomorrow to get it all sorted out. Besides that stuff I am in love with this vehicle.


Tell them if the recall was done that it should be undone. The P11DC should go away. As for the P21DD, that should be the DEF tank heater. Once these two are fixed, you should be good to go for a long time.



sailurman said:


> Reverted back several thousand miles ago and car has run again without one hiccup. Love this car!!!


Same here. No issues whatsoever after removing the recall.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2017)

diesel said:


> Tell them if the recall was done that it should be undone. The P11DC should go away. As for the P21DD, that should be the DEF tank heater. Once these two are fixed, you should be good to go for a long time.


Thanks! That is what I mentioned to them after reading everything you guys have been posting here. 

I even had them buy the DEF tank heater off of me so they aren't waiting for the parts to come in. Helps to have a warehouse full of diesel parts sometimes.


----------



## JSWCTD2014 (Nov 28, 2016)

They did OK, not what I really wanted, but decent. So far I am loving the Colorado diesel


IndyDiesel said:


> Hope that works well for you and dealer gave you a fair price for trade.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

JSWCTD2014 said:


> I just finally gave up, had the dealer buy the car back and got the Colorado diesel.


just picked up a new canyon diesel yesterday but not about to give up my cruze diesel. replaced my old 98 sierra pickup. after the canyon is broke in....... its tune time.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

We did not take ours in and by the sounds of it I'm glad.
Had P0133 come on twice early in its life. Reset on its own both times and hasn't came back in close to 2 years now.

Was planning on waiting as long as possible for ANY emissions recall to make sure the bugs get worked out.


----------



## theonlypheonix (Oct 8, 2015)

59K miles of relatively trouble free driving on my Cruze TD and now the intermittent NOX code virus starts :shocked:. After reading through the postings it seems that the cause remains at issue even with GM :icon_scratch::dazed052::frown:. Has anyone sorted out the real issue at the root of the problem?? NO recalls done on my Cruze to date! The car gets regular oil changes at 5K miles with ONLY Dexos2 for sure ( I don't rely on confused dealerships),GM spec fuel additives during the winter months, but I'm limited to using B20 in the area where I normally drive. My drive consists of 90% hwy 60 to 70 MPH at a rate of 120 miles/day. Brisk acceleration when entering the hwy otherwise just cruzing a steady speed.

The problem seemed to start with a P2202 code... simple enough just clean the NOX 1 sensor right? Cleaned the sensor, reset the DIC and all was good... for about a week. Then there has been a random stream of P11CC, P11DB, P11D3, P11DC codes. Generally the codes begin at cold start which I can reset and they will generally stay off for the entire drive until the next time I run the car from a cold start. Every time I pull the sensors to clean they are coated heavily with soot even after 1 day of driving. I'm beginning to wonder whether a sticking/leaking EGR is the cause of the problem but I never encountered a no start condition due to a stuck open EGR. 

Has anyone been able to definitely link the EGR valve to these reported NOX problems?


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

Well my answer to this poll just changed. 72,000 km's now. Recall was done at about 65,000 km's amd check engine light just came on. I scanned it and it's the infamous P11DC. It'll be going in on Monday.


----------



## DieselGuy (Mar 4, 2017)

Black soot is normal on nox sensor 1, but nox sensor 2 should always be clean


----------



## theonlypheonix (Oct 8, 2015)

theonlypheonix said:


> 59K miles of relatively trouble free driving on my Cruze TD and now the intermittent NOX code virus starts :shocked:. After reading through the postings it seems that the cause remains at issue even with GM :icon_scratch::dazed052::frown:. Has anyone sorted out the real issue at the root of the problem?? NO recalls done on my Cruze to date! The car gets regular oil changes at 5K miles with ONLY Dexos2 for sure ( I don't rely on confused dealerships),GM spec fuel additives during the winter months, but I'm limited to using B20 in the area where I normally drive. My drive consists of 90% hwy 60 to 70 MPH at a rate of 120 miles/day. Brisk acceleration when entering the hwy otherwise just cruzing a steady speed.
> 
> The problem seemed to start with a P2202 code... simple enough just clean the NOX 1 sensor right? Cleaned the sensor, reset the DIC and all was good... for about a week. Then there has been a random stream of P11CC, P11DB, P11D3, P11DC codes. Generally the codes begin at cold start which I can reset and they will generally stay off for the entire drive until the next time I run the car from a cold start. Every time I pull the sensors to clean they are coated heavily with soot even after 1 day of driving. I'm beginning to wonder whether a sticking/leaking EGR is the cause of the problem but I never encountered a no start condition due to a stuck open EGR.
> 
> Has anyone been able to definitely link the EGR valve to these reported NOX problems?


For me this culminated in a P20EE codes after I replaced the NOX1 sensor and ALL the other codes resolved on their own after about 30 miles driving. Took the vehicle into dealer I purchased from, they ran tests on DEF/SCR system and also performed a manual regen, found no codes and then did the dreaded recall (add me to the recall list boys). hmy:

20 miles and counting since and no new codes ...yet!


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

theonlypheonix said:


> For me this culminated in a P20EE codes after I replaced the NOX1 sensor and ALL the other codes resolved on their own after about 30 miles driving. Took the vehicle into dealer I purchased from, they ran tests on DEF/SCR system and also performed a manual regen, found no codes and then did the dreaded recall (add me to the recall list boys). hmy:
> 
> 20 miles and counting since and no new codes ...yet!


Why did they do that recall? It's been suspended by gm and they shouldn't be doing it anymore. They need to un-do it.


----------



## theonlypheonix (Oct 8, 2015)

justin13703 said:


> Why did they do that recall? It's been suspended by gm and they shouldn't be doing it anymore. They need to un-do it.


You bring up a good point ...but isn't that like asking why a dealer would put Dexos1 oil into a CTD yet this is known to happen?

I described to the dealer Tech working on the car the series of what was going on with the MIL, codes, and warning messages and replacing the NOX1 sensor. He said he would bring the car up to date on recalls, run tests on the DPF/SCR systems and perform a manual regen then see where we were at that time. When he was done he said NO problem found chalked it off to some temporary fuel/DEF contamination and gave the car back with clean bill of health and cleanly washed exterior. From the billing how does one know whether any recall updates were done even though he said he was going to bring it up to date? Or even with a code reader can one tell if an update was performed, if so how, version numbers? 

On my F350 PS6.0L when reading the codes each module reports version level so one can tell which load version they are currently running. Otherwise I got a pretty expensive car wash without even a waxing.







:uhh: :smileystooges: 

150 miles and counting with NO codes!:hope:


----------



## kmacleod (Oct 15, 2010)

My latest CEL was due to the DEF heater sensor going bad, In the shop currently waiting for Parts that arrive tomorrow (4/27).

Otherwise the update has been flawless. The day I received another letter for a future programming recall the CEL happened...go figure....


Ken


----------



## Skyviper (Apr 26, 2017)

has anyone else noticed a 10-20% reduction in fuel economy since they did the NOx recall? 
mind you i had no problems prior other than one time when i ran an additive i had to use my uncles snapon tool to do a manual regen, and at that my friend was driving the car when it happened so I'm not sure on that one. But other than that one fluke i had not had a problem, it was the first and last time i used an additive in this diesel of mine out of fear that the additive was creating more soot.

my commute is 115 miles daily, 111 are highway. I have been unable to obtain my fuel economy numbers since they changed the ECU programming for the recall service, and with chevy sending out the letter claiming that their is an issue with the recall ECU programming i am rather PO. I called the dealer and i want the stock ECU programming back in my car until they get it straightened out. I'm considering buying the trifecta tune because i assume it would come with the original stock program as well as the tuned performance which would be really nice. My dealership is going to give me a hard time and try to charge me to put the stock program back on if they even will, because i don't have a check engine light. Chevy said don't act unless its being problematic but missing 10-20% of my fuel economy with such a large commute is a problem for me. 

is anyone else experiencing the reduced fuel economy numbers since the recall service? I just installed a scanguage II in my CTD on my lunch break at work to start monitoring the regens


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Nope - if anything, it's been better.


----------



## theonlypheonix (Oct 8, 2015)

Skyviper said:


> has anyone else noticed a 10-20% reduction in fuel economy since they did the NOx recall?
> 
> is anyone else experiencing the reduced fuel economy numbers since the recall service? I just installed a scanguage II in my CTD on my lunch break at work to start monitoring the regens


My observation over the last 140 miles since the recall was done was that there is a slight reduction but then again there are so many things which can affect MPG. It will be a while before I have accumulated enough data before a conclusion for a trend can be arrived at one way or another. 

But my initial question would be... how does one know for sure whether the recall was actually done? Is there a coded version or Check Sum that can be read by the scan tool?


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

theonlypheonix said:


> You bring up a good point ...but isn't that like asking why a dealer would put Dexos1 oil into a CTD yet this is known to happen?
> 
> I described to the dealer Tech working on the car the series of what was going on with the MIL, codes, and warning messages and replacing the NOX1 sensor. He said he would bring the car up to date on recalls, run tests on the DPF/SCR systems and perform a manual regen then see where we were at that time. When he was done he said NO problem found chalked it off to some temporary fuel/DEF contamination and gave the car back with clean bill of health and cleanly washed exterior. From the billing how does one know whether any recall updates were done even though he said he was going to bring it up to date? Or even with a code reader can one tell if an update was performed, if so how, version numbers?
> 
> ...


If they did the recall it should say on your paperwork that they did it. Key word there is should. When I got my recall done it said something like replace nox 2 sensor and flash new calibration file. Best way to know for sure is to call and ask if it was done.


----------



## HarleyGTP (Dec 14, 2013)

I just had the recall done, then they told me the DEF pump failed a leak-down test and wanted to charge me $745 for a new pump and labor to install.........GFY. Delete is in the mail and I should have it by friday. BUH BYE emissions BS.


----------



## theonlypheonix (Oct 8, 2015)

HarleyGTP said:


> I just had the recall done, then they told me the DEF pump failed a leak-down test and wanted to charge me $745 for a new pump and labor to install.........GFY. Delete is in the mail and I should have it by friday. BUH BYE emissions BS.


shouldn't the pump be covered on their dime due to the emissions warranty?


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

The emissions on these are sketchy at best but realistically we're the genie pigs. Might not be so bad if VW actually had developed some emission gear since they owned the small diesel market, but we know how that went.


----------



## HarleyGTP (Dec 14, 2013)

theonlypheonix said:


> shouldn't the pump be covered on their dime due to the emissions warranty?


According to them, only the reservoir is covered under this recall.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

HarleyGTP said:


> According to them, only the reservoir is covered under this recall.


That is correct.


----------



## theonlypheonix (Oct 8, 2015)

HarleyGTP said:


> According to them, only the reservoir is covered under this recall.


Under the "recall" notice that maybe correct, how many miles on your car? Would it not be covered under the original emission system warranty as the system would not work properly with a defective pump in order to meet Federal guidelines? Or is it a matter of a test anomaly with the pump but it still passes emission testing?

I just went through a sequence of codes pointing to the Nox sensors and DEF quality only to have the dealer tell me the everything checks out fine. So basically I got charged $240 for a car wash and not even a waxing.

But I do like your idea of ditching the system and adding a tune! :yahoo: Who's setup did you go with?


----------



## gammey4 (Oct 16, 2016)

Skyviper said:


> has anyone else noticed a 10-20% reduction in fuel economy since they did the NOx recall?
> mind you i had no problems prior other than one time when i ran an additive i had to use my uncles snapon tool to do a manual regen, and at that my friend was driving the car when it happened so I'm not sure on that one. But other than that one fluke i had not had a problem, it was the first and last time i used an additive in this diesel of mine out of fear that the additive was creating more soot.
> 
> my commute is 115 miles daily, 111 are highway. I have been unable to obtain my fuel economy numbers since they changed the ECU programming for the recall service, and with chevy sending out the letter claiming that their is an issue with the recall ECU programming i am rather PO. I called the dealer and i want the stock ECU programming back in my car until they get it straightened out. I'm considering buying the trifecta tune because i assume it would come with the original stock program as well as the tuned performance which would be really nice. My dealership is going to give me a hard time and try to charge me to put the stock program back on if they even will, because i don't have a check engine light. Chevy said don't act unless its being problematic but missing 10-20% of my fuel economy with such a large commute is a problem for me.
> ...


I did. They took it off and mileage came back. My car doesn't get the mileage some of these guys claim to get. If I average 46 mpg I'm doing good.


----------



## theonlypheonix (Oct 8, 2015)

Skyviper said:


> , it was the first and last time i used an additive in this diesel of mine out of fear that the additive was creating more soot.


Do you remember which additive you used when you had the problem? 

Most additives that state on the bottle they are "emission sensor and DPF friendly" also claim less soot with using the additive.


----------



## Skyviper (Apr 26, 2017)

theonlypheonix said:


> Do you remember which additive you used when you had the problem?
> 
> Most additives that state on the bottle they are "emission sensor and DPF friendly" also claim less soot with using the additive.


Opti-lube, my car seemed happier on it. I wasnt sure if my friend who was driving my car and shut it off last won the lottery with a preregen shut off or if the additive had created more soot and clogged the filter. I would have liked to keep running the additive for the injector cleaner and cetane booster because it seemed to make that little 2.0 pretty happy. I use the Opti-Lube in my 95 diesel truck that i tow my race car with so i have it lying around. 

anyways with my new SGII i can probably run an additive again and see if it makes a difference with the soot.


----------



## theonlypheonix (Oct 8, 2015)

emulsification or demulsification that is the question??rooling_anim:

I believe GM recommends demulsification while some additive manufacturers say a little emulsified water in the fuel keeps things clean but other users say don't to both types of additives.

I've been happy with demulsification so I have been using Stanadyne or Howes additives for anti-gel during the winter and due to primarily B20/ULSD fuel in my area.


----------



## Lugnut (May 4, 2017)

Possible Fix

I purchased my CTD from a local dealer in December. It had 70K on the odometer. The dealer had already performed the campaign. I drove the vehicle over 11K with out incident. My daily commute is about 110 miles round trip. 2 weeks ago on my drive home my CEL illuminated. I plugged in my scan tool and found P11DC. I cleared the code to see if it reset, and 1 day later the CEL was back on. I cleared the code several times and the code reset consistently. I have access to GM Service Information. I ran the diagnostics and the procedure tells me to replace NOx sensor 2. Grrr....

So I began digging around and reading on different forums what to do. I found several people had replaced this pricey little sensor and the DTC reset. So this told me the sensor is likely NOT the problem. So I continued to dig and I found out a restricted DEF injector may cause this DTC to set. This makes sense. If the injector is successfully commanded on, the system knows it is electrically working and no DTC will set. If the DEF is being restricted, then the system will not be as efficient and the car might be tricked into setting this DTC in error. 

The apparent fix was quite simple. Perform a DEF Quality Check. The document I was reading stated that I may need to run the DEF quality check 2-3 times to remove the crystal formations on the end of the injector. 

I ran the DEF Quality check using my scan tool 3 times. I then performed a NOx Sensor 2 reset procedure using my scan tool. I have been driving the vehicle for a week now and no CEL. For those lucky enough to access a scan tool, give this a try. I will update if I get any new results. I hope this helps.


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

Lugnut said:


> Possible Fix
> 
> I purchased my CTD from a local dealer in December. It had 70K on the odometer. The dealer had already performed the campaign. I drove the vehicle over 11K with out incident. My daily commute is about 110 miles round trip. 2 weeks ago on my drive home my CEL illuminated. I plugged in my scan tool and found P11DC. I cleared the code to see if it reset, and 1 day later the CEL was back on. I cleared the code several times and the code reset consistently. I have access to GM Service Information. I ran the diagnostics and the procedure tells me to replace NOx sensor 2. Grrr....
> 
> ...


What scan tool you're using?

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lugnut (May 4, 2017)

pacolino said:


> What scan tool you're using?
> 
> Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


Snap-On Solus.


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

Lugnut said:


> Snap-On Solus.


Thanks but that's an expensive tool, maybe if there is a place where it can be rented out.

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

gammey4 said:


> Skyviper said:
> 
> 
> > has anyone else noticed a 10-20% reduction in fuel economy since they did the NOx recall?
> ...


I average from 6.8L/100km to 7.2L/100km city.


----------



## Lugnut (May 4, 2017)

Lugnut said:


> Possible Fix
> 
> I purchased my CTD from a local dealer in December. It had 70K on the odometer. The dealer had already performed the campaign. I drove the vehicle over 11K with out incident. My daily commute is about 110 miles round trip. 2 weeks ago on my drive home my CEL illuminated. I plugged in my scan tool and found P11DC. I cleared the code to see if it reset, and 1 day later the CEL was back on. I cleared the code several times and the code reset consistently. I have access to GM Service Information. I ran the diagnostics and the procedure tells me to replace NOx sensor 2. Grrr....
> 
> ...


UPDATE: I am now 2 weeks into this fix, and no CEL. I suspect my DEF injector was restricted causing this DTC. After performing the DEF Quality Checks, I have since noticed my DEF gauge is steadily lower every day. I drop about 1% per day. Prior to the DEF Quality Check, I was dropping 1 % every other day or so. 

So for those of you without a scan tool, you could try to remove your DEF injector and clean it. DEF is water soluble. You may be able to clean the tip with an old tooth brush. I doubt you will be able to clean it internally. Good luck!


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

Lugnut said:


> UPDATE: I am now 2 weeks into this fix, and no CEL. I suspect my DEF injector was restricted causing this DTC. After performing the DEF Quality Checks, I have since noticed my DEF gauge is steadily lower every day. I drop about 1% per day. Prior to the DEF Quality Check, I was dropping 1 % every other day or so.
> 
> So for those of you without a scan tool, you could try to remove your DEF injector and clean it. DEF is water soluble. You may be able to clean the tip with an old tooth brush. I doubt you will be able to clean it internally. Good luck!


Good to know, where is the DEF injector located, maybe a picture? Thanks.

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

pacolino said:


> Good to know, where is the DEF injector located, maybe a picture? Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-gen1-diesel-general-discussion/140962-nozzle-def-injector.html

youll see it behind the oil pan....on the exhaust


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

can I have a picture please?


----------



## theonlypheonix (Oct 8, 2015)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/201-gen1-diesel-technical-discussion/130010-diesel-emissions-sensor-number-location.htmlhttp://www.gmpartsnow.com


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

This is not a picture, it's a diagram, I need an actual picture of the injector, if anyone has one please.

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Here's the update.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-g...ll-nox-position-1-sensor-replacement-ctd.html


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

EricSmit said:


> Here's the update.
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-g...ll-nox-position-1-sensor-replacement-ctd.html


Hey Diesel, how about setting up another recall poll for 17089?


----------



## Louis (Dec 28, 2015)

Well Friday of a long weekend and guess what...Poor Def. Warning -limiting distance. This is really frustrating. I will attach the last time I received this warning and went to the 'Good' dealership. This may be it, I thought, Hey, I like Chevy lets go back to a domestic vehicle and support our North American workers. The press on the Cruze looks good. The wife picked a red Eco. I followed up with a dark Diesel. Hers has been fine, mine not-so-much. Every time I have something go wrong that should be covered by the 'recalls & emission warranty, somehow the dealership takes their pound of flesh. Failing the dealership doing it correctly today I will be trading BOTH cars and heading back to imports. I will attach the last time I was at the dealership. The service manager never responded to my email, transparent they are down right INVISIBLE!
[FONT=&quot]I hope you had a great family weekend. That being said,
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]I am very disappointed in the service my vehicle received. My vehicle has had the 'poor exhaust fluid' warning several times in the past. The previous one was just before an oil change, that was scheduled at your dealership, and it cleared the day before I was bring it in for service. I am aware GM/Chevy is working of a permanent fix for the emission troubles with the Cruze diesel. But I am tired of paying for the learning curve of every mechanic that touches it.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]On most recent service visit the mechanic took the 'poor exhaust fluid' alarm at face value and wanted to drop the DEF fluid tank and empty it and refill with new fluid! I was adamant with Larry that there is nothing wrong with the fluid, it is the sensors. i requested he have the mechanic test the fluid, and open a TACC ticket for direction. There is nothing on the paperwork that states a TACC was opened.
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]When Larry (and the mechanic) were unaware that a tester existed for the fluid I immediately should have requested s different mechanic or the car be dropped and i will take it elsewhere. They sent to your truck service center for the proper tool. The fluid was tested, and, go figure, it tested GOOD. The mechanic STILL drained fluid and proceeded to fill it with new DEF fluid! Completely unnecessary work. He then proceeded to run a system regeneration, which completely clears the sensors of all soot build-up and results in the codes clearing.
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]I explained to Larry, even though the recall was completed previously, GM has sent a new letter explaining the previous recall was being stopped until a proper fix was found, until then at any related problem the dealership would re-flash the ECM returning the car to pre-recall parameters and run a regeneration to clear any codes (see attached). Larry, besides trying to bury me in 'information' paperwork, that I pointed out states 'the sensors cannot tell the difference between poor DEF fluid and Nox molecules'. He also stated that if the warning came back he would refund my money and have the car properly serviced. Is that for 4 hours, 4 days or 4 months? I don't know when it will return, and if GM comes out with a 'final' fix for this issue, then what, I just write-off the $200 bill as a learning experience at your dealership?[/FONT][FONT=&quot]This had a simple fix. If the mechanic had opened a TACC immediately, especially due to his lack of diesel experience, it would have been quickly resolved, and properly serviced. Saving himself time and aggravation for everyone involved.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]-Louis Slater
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]---------- Original Message ---------- From: [email protected] Date: April 11, 2017 at 8:24 AM Dear​ Louis , We at​ Georgian Chevrolet Buick GMC ​ would like to thank you for your recent service visit with​ Larry Wilkey . Within two weeks, you will be receiving a notification from Gener…[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​

Georgian Chevrolet Buick GMC 
65 Barrie View Drive
Barrie ON L4N8V4

www.georgianchevrolet.com
(705) 733-7222
​


----------



## Louis (Dec 28, 2015)

And so it starts...again. The Poor Def. warning stayed on all weekend. So I stayed 'local' for the long weekend. Now I'm down to 80km/hr and threatening 4k/hr. Dealer says no def coming out, I asked if it could be the injector -not sure was the answer (this after the $240 charge Last month for needlessly draining the Poor def. and refilling) they ordered a new tank (covered under warranty, 1-2 week wait!) and a new def. control module approx $400 (not covered, how can an emission control module not be part of the emission system??) I am thinking that is it for GM.


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

Louis said:


> And so it starts...again. The Poor Def. warning stayed on all weekend. So I stayed 'local' for the long weekend. Now I'm down to 80km/hr and threatening 4k/hr. Dealer says no def coming out, I asked if it could be the injector -not sure was the answer (this after the $240 charge Last month for needlessly draining the Poor def. and refilling) they ordered a new tank (covered under warranty, 1-2 week wait!) and a new def. control module approx $400 (not covered, how can an emission control module not be part of the emission system??) I am thinking that is it for GM.


This car is all about luck, you have it or you don't have it, it's pure lottery.

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## TX CTD (Oct 24, 2014)

I don't know if it's luck or not, the folks that have passed 100000 miles seem to have the least amount of issues. My wife's car had no issues for 40000 miles, then due to a collision with a deer we had to replace an O2 sensor that got bent and that seemed to throw everything out of whack. I honestly think that the system doesn't have the ability to adapt to the change of a new sensor and as it tries to adjust the other sensors sensors suffer. If the all degrade equally every thing is fine. I was very fortunate that the dealer who had no clue what was going on managed to warranty multiple sensors many times. I believe they replaced everything in the exhaust pipe at least once as well as The DPF and the DEF tank and pump/heater contraption in it. They finally wanted $900 for another O2 sensor and and a NOX sensor and refused to do battery cable recall because it wasn't throwing a code yet. 

That was the last straw, she swore to never buy another Chevy and I called Fleece to see if those sensors mattered to their tuning. For me it wasn't a big deal, I'm out in the country and the only people who drive undeleted trucks are either waiting for the warranty to expire or they buy new every couple of years.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

$900 for an O2 sensor and a NOx sensor is farrr too much.


----------



## Louis (Dec 28, 2015)

Well, my 2014 is at 134000 km. and I can put on 1000 km/week (150/day/minumum)
I'm just tired of the dealership using me as the guinea pig for a 'learning tool' for their techs.
What's next 'if' this doesn't work, and are they going to credit me the previous attempts are resolving the issue ?


----------



## dkrazykev (Jun 27, 2017)

*Don't believe them*

I HAD MY 2014 NOx POSITION 1 SENSOR REPLACED IN JUNE 2016, Check engine light had come on with code. About 11 months later light on again with same code, different dealer replaced same sensor again. Now I month later light comes on and "reduced engine power " message along with it. Dealership (where I work) said particulate filter was 87% clogged, said the freeze frame info showed it had been at an idle for 45 min at the time of failure. (no way, never idle like that.) They did a regen charged me $100 for the regen. So they are saying IT GOT THAT BAD IN ONE MONTH, no way! Kevin.


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

Well, I just had another P11DC on Monday. Second one since having the recall done. Can't remember the mileage since the recall. I'm tired of having to take it to have the same code "fixed" and then it coming back on. So I plugged in my OBD II scanner, and cleared the code. At this point, the car has 76,000 km's on it, and each km I drive it I think it is a km closer it's getting to me doing a full delete. I know there is a lot of debate as to whether delete voids warranty or not and a lot of argument as to the merits of a delete vs leaving it alone, but I'm not going to debate any of that as that always just seems to cause a war lol. All I'm going to say is that when the warranty is done (160,000 km's or February of 2021), it will likely be getting a full delete.


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

so I did the recall 17089 last Friday, I removed my Scangauge from OBDII port before dropping the vehicle at the dealership for the recall. So when I left my car there it had 21stm and after they performed the recall 17089 it had the same 21stm and no change in mileage. According to GM bulletin procedure when performing recall 17089 they supposed to mannually regen the DPF and they didn't, also how can I make sure that they reprogrammed the ECM with the new updated calibration, is there a way to check it?
I still get codes P11DC after this recall.

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

I also had the 17089 recall done last Friday (never had the previous one done, thanks to all the input and great info from the people on this forum). My soot level was at 11 when I removed the CTS2 and took it to the dealership for my appointment. I dropped it off and with in 2 hours received a call that it was completed. I went and picked it up. I saw on the paperwork it said the 17089 recall, PCM update and replace NOx number one sensor, so I continued on my way. I noticed the average fuel mileage had dropped and fuel usage was up a gallon, so I also assumed the manual regen had been done as well. As I was heading home and reading the paperwork at the stop lights, I noticed it said the previous recall had already been done, so only the PCM was updated (no NOx replacement). I called the service writer and said the previous recall hadn't been done, and please check the service records on it. He forwarded the info to the service manager and shortly called me back apologizing that the NOx sensor had not been replaced, but there was some confusion about the previous recall. When I returned, the service writer showed my the paper and it said the previous recall was MANUALLY CLOSED (I'm sure due to the cancellation of the recall). The tech assumed this meant it had been done (or maybe the service writer). Anyway, an honest mistake. The service writer also said that the mechanic apologized as well. After returning home, 35 miles later, I hooked up my CTS2 and the soot grams were at 1. I have never seen it below 3. I have never had a check engine light on this car in 55,000 miles (except the one when before I drove it off the lot). Hopefully it stays that way. I did physically verify the NOx sensor had been changed as well. 

If you haven't had the 1st recall done, and go in for the second one, make sure they replace the NOx sensor. I looked the price of the NOx sensor online, and it listed at $408.


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

So how I can check if the PCM was updated with the new calibration? I'm not sure that this was done on my car other than replacing the nox sensor.

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I wish I could read the CTD-specific codes. We've been having one that comes and goes. No driveability issues or countdowns, so it's probably the NOx 2. 

Probably could take it in for the new "recall" and get a free loaner for the weekend if we time it right.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

I posted this in another thread, but I think it may get more traction here. I went ahead and got the first recall done (the one most were waiting to see if anyone had any issues) due to a CEL. After the recall my car ran like a top. No CEL for close to a year, longer miles before a necessary regen, etc. GM then said people were still having issues with the new program and were working on a solution. They then released the second recall for the updated tune. I didn't want it because my car has been running great, but was basically told I didn't have a choice (GM). I just so happened to need an oil change about 2 weeks ago, so I took it in to have that and the recall done. Less than 2 weeks later I throw a CEL (P20E4). No idea if its reprogram related, or just an odd coincidence. I'm having it looked at Friday with 80,125 miles on the clock. I'd really just like to go back to the first reprogram! That one worked for me.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

plasticplant said:


> I posted this in another thread, but I think it may get more traction here. I went ahead and got the first recall done (the one most were waiting to see if anyone had any issues) due to a CEL. After the recall my car ran like a top. No CEL for close to a year, longer miles before a necessary regen, etc. GM then said people were still having issues with the new program and were working on a solution. They then released the second recall for the updated tune. I didn't want it because my car has been running great, but was basically told I didn't have a choice (GM). I just so happened to need an oil change about 2 weeks ago, so I took it in to have that and the recall done. Less than 2 weeks later I throw a CEL (P20E4). No idea if its reprogram related, or just an odd coincidence. I'm having it looked at Friday with 80,125 miles on the clock. I'd really just like to go back to the first reprogram! That one worked for me.


I had first recall completed at 22k miles in dec 16, now at 39k and no cel ever, getting longer regens mine runs well. I don't plan on letting them update the recall, I see zero upside. If I get a cel then they can address it.

Good luck on going back in.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Just wanted to follow up on this one. I had the repair done for the P20E4 code (it ended up being a bad #3 exhaust gas sensor). It ended up being covered under warranty...I know many were saying it was not. I'm not sure why I was able to get it covered (and I'm not sure what warranty they used; drivetrain or emissions), but it may have to do with the fact that I dropped $640 on a new side collision monitor sensor module and that I gave the service writer a bit of an earful when he told me the #3 sensor wouldn't be covered under warranty. It would have been another $450 if I would have not gotten "snippy" with him. Hopefully I'm out of the shop for a good while longer now. Cheers.


----------



## Lugnut (May 4, 2017)

Okay, here is the latest. The P11DC has returned. It was gone for 3 months. I am not sure if this coincidence or not, but I just added DEF to the tank and 3 days later my CTD sets the P11DC. I was able to resolve this issue again. I hooked up my Snap-On scanner and performed an DEF quality test for about 30 minutes. The test passed and the code has not reset. Have put about 1500 miles on car since performing the test. I still believe there is a direct correlation between the DEF in the car and this DTC. I will update if there is anything new to report.


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

Lugnut said:


> Okay, here is the latest. The P11DC has returned. It was gone for 3 months. I am not sure if this coincidence or not, but I just added DEF to the tank and 3 days later my CTD sets the P11DC. I was able to resolve this issue again. I hooked up my Snap-On scanner and performed an DEF quality test for about 30 minutes. The test passed and the code has not reset. Have put about 1500 miles on car since performing the test. I still believe there is a direct correlation between the DEF in the car and this DTC. I will update if there is anything new to report.


Hey Lugnut, the P11DC is set by the Nox pos 2 sensor its current performance, refer to my thread "P20B9 and 160km until 104km/hr" for more info.

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## TGillis (Aug 25, 2017)

I had mine in for both recalls on this issue and I got CEL and a service exhaust fluid system warning and the countdown and the dealer said they did what the recall said and if I wanted to know what was wrong with it now I had to pay the $144 dollars an hour to find out what the problem is. They said it could take an hour or 3 to diagnose all out of my own expense because they did the recall work, so it is done. I called GM and they said I would have to pay for the diagnoses and if it turned out to be recall components or some other new warranty things they recently posted that I would still be required to pay the diagnostic cost because the recall was preformed??? Does this make sense?


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

TGillis said:


> I had mine in for both recalls on this issue and I got CEL and a service exhaust fluid system warning and the countdown and the dealer said they did what the recall said and if I wanted to know what was wrong with it now I had to pay the $144 dollars an hour to find out what the problem is. They said it could take an hour or 3 to diagnose all out of my own expense because they did the recall work, so it is done. I called GM and they said I would have to pay for the diagnoses and if it turned out to be recall components or some other new warranty things they recently posted that I would still be required to pay the diagnostic cost because the recall was preformed??? Does this make sense?


what CEL code you've got?


----------



## oldestof11 (Apr 3, 2016)

So I got my recall done. They said my EGT sensor was misreading and caused my DPF to be clogged, with no dash warning. It had been acting sluggish before this. They wanted $6xx for a clean and new EGT sensor.

So I ordered this









Then I heard a loud pop and saw this.










Been fine since. So. Much. Fun!


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

oldestof11 said:


> So I got my recall done. They said my EGT sensor was misreading and caused my DPF to be clogged, with no dash warning. It had been acting sluggish before this. They wanted $6xx for a clean and new EGT sensor.
> 
> So I ordered this
> 
> ...


So you're going with a delete though

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## TGillis (Aug 25, 2017)

pacolino said:


> what CEL code you've got?



I am not sure, I am going to order a scanguage, it will most likely cost mes to order one of those and get my own code then to bring it to the dealer for their $144/hr diagnoses. I am feeling it may be my EGT #3 from the warning that is coming on my dash and the numerous posts I have been reading with similar issues. I figure I will end up buying this part myself and replacing it. I just feel all these issues regarding emissions should be at the dealers expense since they all relate around the recall. I wonder if talking to a lawyer and showing them all these threads, may spark up some class action on these related issues.


----------

